# Grow Chamber's, HATCH Style



## HATCH (Mar 18, 2008)

High ALL!!, Hey What's UP??!!

Just wanted to Share My Style Of Grow Chamber's!


----------



## HATCH (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is a Look at the Door's, They have 4-different Lip's, That inter-lock to Block out Light Leak's.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is a Look at some of the stuff going on inside.

All to-gether there are Seven Chamber's, They all are hooked to big exhaust system & Charcoal-filter & then exit's Roof Vent.
Each Chamber Has it's own 400 cfm intake, Also duct with A/C, 2-oscalating fan's to help move air.
The Light's run on 4' Light Track's.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is a Look at the Plumbing.

I use Aeroponic's from seed, or clone till Chop.
I'll show my aeroponic Pod's after the plumbing.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, Here is My Pod's.

Each Pod has 7-Mister's in each one. I use high velocity Pump's to make the best Mixer of misted nut's & oxygen, With Great Result's.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is the Component's of the Pod's & Where I get them.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, Any Question's??

I have a Thread in the Grow Journal, If you would like to see some result's.


----------



## MatsuMist (Mar 18, 2008)

nice set up first aeroponic set up i've seen and its badass keep up the work!


----------



## dylster88 (Mar 18, 2008)

yes that is one bad ass set up! good job.

happy growing.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 19, 2008)

MatsuMist said:


> nice set up first aeroponic set up i've seen and its badass keep up the work!


Thank You!!, Yes after many year's of growing in other medium's, Aeroponic's is the only way for ME!!


----------



## HATCH (Mar 19, 2008)

dylster88 said:


> yes that is one bad ass set up! good job.
> 
> happy growing.


And Thank You Sir!!!


----------



## panhead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks real nice,efficient too,one question though,whats up with the outer walls of your chambers,they look like the inside of an Anechoic Chamber i was inside in New York about 20 years ago.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 19, 2008)

panhead said:


> Looks real nice,efficient too,one question though,whats up with the outer walls of your chambers,they look like the inside of an Anechoic Chamber i was inside in New York about 20 years ago.


 
Thank's Brother!! Not to sure what a Anechoic Chamber is exactly?, Can You maybe enlighten Me?


----------



## panhead (Mar 19, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Thank's Brother!! Not to sure what a Anechoic Chamber is exactly?, Can You maybe enlighten Me?


A Anechoic Chamber is used in high performance speaker design to eleminate any chance of room reflections,there are only a handfull world wide as they are seriously expensive to build.

Here is what one looks like.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW!!!WOW!!!WOW!!!!

Thank YOU very MUCH!! That is AWESOME


----------



## panhead (Mar 23, 2008)

HATCH said:


> WOW!!!WOW!!!WOW!!!!
> 
> Thank YOU very MUCH!! That is AWESOME


Yes it was a compliment.


----------



## MatsuMist (Mar 27, 2008)

are you doing a scrog? in one of the pictures it looks like you may have a screen in there.

that track lights is the SHIT, you my friend at THE MAN!

any updates?


----------



## HATCH (Mar 29, 2008)

MatsuMist said:


> are you doing a scrog? in one of the pictures it looks like you may have a screen in there.
> 
> that track lights is the SHIT, you my friend at THE MAN!
> 
> any updates?


 Thank's My Brother
No theyb are the 6"x6" Net's, I have two level's of them, to keep the plant's in there space. 

I'll spend a bit to up--dating both Thread's, The other one is ib the Grow Journal's.


----------



## HATCH (Mar 29, 2008)

Some of the UV-Light's I add with My HPS & MH


----------



## HATCH (Mar 29, 2008)

Some aeroponic's Info


----------



## MatsuMist (Apr 26, 2008)

You got any new updates?


----------



## TheSky (Apr 26, 2008)

That's awesome. More updates please


----------



## HATCH (Apr 27, 2008)

TheSky said:


> That's awesome. More updates please


Say Bro, Thank's For Hanging Out!!!

Well, I have some Plan's I can Show You.


----------



## HATCH (Apr 27, 2008)

MatsuMist said:


> You got any new updates?


And Thank You Sir, For Hanging Out!!!!

I think I have shown all about My Chamber's. I'm Going to go to My Grow thread, & Up-Date the latest Grow I have Going.

If there is any Part of the Chamber's, Or how I do something, Just ask, & we can Bull-Shit about it, EH!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Apr 27, 2008)

If You have any Question's, Just Ask's!!!!~~~~~


----------



## primeralives (Apr 27, 2008)

+REP very nice,


----------



## HATCH (Apr 27, 2008)

primeralives said:


> +REP very nice,


\
Thank's My Brother, WOW!!!~~~~Your Avatar is FREAK"NNNN HOT!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Apr 30, 2008)

Aeroponic's in Action, Great Oxygen, Nut's, Water Mixture!!!


----------



## EyezofSnake (May 1, 2008)

repped.

awesome setup for sure.


----------



## HATCH (May 1, 2008)

EyezofSnake said:


> repped.
> 
> awesome setup for sure.


Thank's For Hanging Out My Brother!!!!!


----------



## entropic (May 1, 2008)

Awesome thread, I love your setup and it's obvious you've put lots of thought into it and it has paid off beautifully


----------



## HATCH (May 1, 2008)

entropic said:


> Awesome thread, I love your setup and it's obvious you've put lots of thought into it and it has paid off beautifully


 
Yes Sir, It's been a few Bong-Hit's & Late Night, But Ya, It has come together Nicely, & Yes I can't Lie, It has Produced A Bud Or Two. HEHEHEHE

Hey Thank's For Hanging Out.


----------



## cannaboy (May 7, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!.....your insane!!!!...dude my fukkin head hurts....you actually.....mann....i cant believe.............the drawings........blueprints......my head still........rep+++++++++you were made to grow,truly an honor man....i need a


----------



## HATCH (May 7, 2008)

Yes My Brother, Many Bong-Hit's~~~~~~~~~~No Shit, Thank's Bro!!!If I Can Help You with Any-Thing, Just Ask!!!!


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Yes My Brother, Many Bong-Hit's~~~~~~~~~~No Shit, Thank's Bro!!!If I Can Help You with Any-Thing, Just Ask!!!!


 

thanx a million


----------



## korvette1977 (May 8, 2008)

On word comes to mind .....INSANE. what more could be said ? That setup is badass... Keep on growing bro.. Peace


----------



## HATCH (May 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> On word comes to mind .....INSANE. what more could be said ? That setup is badass... Keep on growing bro.. Peace


Thank's My Brother!!!!~~~~~Come Back any Time!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (May 8, 2008)

This is what I use for My Aeroponic's.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 8, 2008)

Looks awesome Hatch..I am bulding a cabinet was going going to go hydro but am now considering aero. So it sounds like you are a pretty big man of the aero..any problems with the clogging of your plastic misters?

Or better yet..what is your biggest challenge with aero and do you feel it is less maintence and less forgiving than with hydro?


----------



## HATCH (May 8, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Looks awesome Hatch..I am bulding a cabinet was going going to go hydro but am now considering aero. So it sounds like you are a pretty big man of the aero..any problems with the clogging of your plastic misters?
> 
> Or better yet..what is your biggest challenge with aero and do you feel it is less maintence and less forgiving than with hydro?


 
Bro, Aero is A Cake-Walk, For Sure. I have two real fine filter's, Before the nut's-water get to the Mister's. I clean them out ounce or twice a week, & the Mister's do a Great Job.

No Bull-Shit, It's easy, Clean your res out Weekly, Keep thing as clean as you can. It will reward You with Great Service. I Stand Behind Aeroponic's All The Way. If You want to Build Your own System, Bro I'll Help you any way I can.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 7, 2008)

great fucking setup man!!!! IM scribed and along for the ride!!!!! Rep to ya! HHM~~~TLB


----------



## HATCH (Jul 7, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> great fucking setup man!!!! IM scribed and along for the ride!!!!! Rep to ya! HHM~~~TLB


Thank You Kindly Sir!!!!.......Hey I Have Two Grow's Going http;//www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/58174-hatch-style-chronic-kindbud-couch.html


Hey if You Like Seeing Bad-Ass Trich-Shot's Go Here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/72134-trich-files-hatch.html

Ya Bro, Thank's Again For Hanging Out, & Go Check Out My Other Thread's, I Think You Will Like What You Find!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 8, 2008)

I Need To Put My Technaflora Sugar Daddy, & The Molasses That I Use For A Carb. Builder!!!!......Work's Great!!!........Real Feeling!!!!!..........


----------



## RadioKills (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Hatchet, I am very very very envious!
hahaha
You are like a god of areo.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 8, 2008)

RadioKills said:


> Hey Hatchet, I am very very very envious!
> hahaha
> You are like a god of areo.


Bro, You Don't Have To Be Envious!!!!!.........I Can Help, & Teach You How To Build Any, & All Of It, Just What Do You Want To Start With????..............Man, I Thank You, & Really Appreciate You Taking The Time To Leave A Post!!!!!.............


----------



## DWR (Jul 10, 2008)

You know your grow setup looks a like a rabits cage...... Like on farms.. pretty cool dude... would never guess from far away that its a grow cabin unless there's wires and nutes all over the place 

Love it man..... Love it ! thnx for sharing with us, might check back when i move out to new place... havnt got such a place to grow.... it's still a dream


----------



## HATCH (Jul 10, 2008)

DWR said:


> You know your grow setup looks a like a rabits cage...... Like on farms.. pretty cool dude... would never guess from far away that its a grow cabin unless there's wires and nutes all over the place
> 
> Love it man..... Love it ! thnx for sharing with us, might check back when i move out to new place... havnt got such a place to grow.... it's still a dream


No Bro, It's All Clean, & Hidden You Can't See Anything!!!... & All The Exhaust System Run's Behind All The Grow Chamber's, & To The Attic, & To A Roof Vent On Top Of The House, Just Like All The Other Vent's....Just Look's Like Cabinet's...... Also They Are In A Hiden Room In My House, & I'm The Only One That Has Ever Been In!!!........But Ya Holler Back When You Get Settled........I'll Teach You How to Set-One Up For YourSelf!!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 10, 2008)

love it man.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 10, 2008)

DWR said:


> love it man.


Thank's Bro, It was Alot Of Drawing's, & Figuring, & Experimenting, Before I Was Satisfied, & I Still Work To Implove All The Time!!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 12, 2008)

ridiculously awesome. howdy.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 12, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> ridiculously awesome. howdy.


Hey My Brother, Thank's For Coming & Checking Out Hatch Land!!!!........It Not Done Yet, I Can Alway's Add & Try Something Else, I'm Never Satisfied, Alway's Thinking I Can Do Better?????


----------



## HATCH (Jul 12, 2008)

Here Is A Look Into My Clone Chamber's, There Is 120 Clone's In Each Chamber, & Both Chamber They Are Growing Past The Light's ( T-8 x 8 ), & Busting The Seam's!!!EH!!!!,,,,,,,,But What A-Mother-Fucker Do?????,,,,,,,, I Have All The Flower Chamber's Flowering As Hard As They Can!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

damn hatch I think ya might wanna give me them clones, I can accommodate at least 3/4 of em!!! be a shame to see all that hard work go to waste!! but seriously how long do you have before ya harvest whats in the flower room?


----------



## HATCH (Jul 12, 2008)

I Harvested 8 Out Of #4 Crop Today, At Day 55, Think I Will Harvest 10 Or So Out Of #5 Crop First Thing Next Week, Then In Two More Week's Should Harvest 15 Out Of #4 Crop, & Then In Three Week's Harvest 15 More From #5 Crop, so That Will Leave Around 35 Fucking Sativa's In #4 Crop That Will Need To Go A fool 15 To 16 Week's, That Will Be At The End Of August????, & That will Leave About 35 To 30 In #5 Crop???, So I'll Just Put All Them In 1 Till End Of August, That Will Free Up Some Space!!!!!!!......I ReModled Some Top's Now So They Have 15 In Each Instead Of 8, So That Help's, Each Flower Room Can Hold 60!!!.Nice, So, I Will Chew Up 180 Clones By 3-Week's!!!!.Nice, & That Will Open Up That Many Site's In The Clone Chamber's, So I'll Chop The Other Clone's Into Those, It Never End's!!!!!!!!..........I Think I Need to Build Some More Chamber's????..........You Could Take 3/4 Of Them Rigt Now??????


----------



## HATCH (Jul 12, 2008)

OOOHHHH, Hey Here Are The One's I Harvest Today!!!.How Many Of Them Do You Need??????HEHEHEHEconfused:


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

Yea I have six of these aeroponic system for my next grow...


----------



## HATCH (Jul 12, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Yea I have six of these aeroponic system for my next grow...


 
Those Are Sweet, But Would Look Better Full Of Clone's, No Shit What Are You Going To Do????,,,,,,Do You Not Have Anything To Clone From????What That's 192 Site's????


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

yea but i think I will only be using 4 of em... I dont have any clones yet. I have 5 fem "the church" comming dr.chronic.... Planning on getting my clones from church and whatever other seed I settle on to order next..


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice mayn setup and harvest my plants are going through a tough time rite now


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea but i think I will only be using 4 of em... I dont have any clones yet. I have 5 fem "the church" comming dr.chronic.... Planning on getting my clones from church and whatever other seed I settle on to order next..


That Cool Bro!!!!.........Alot Of Pep's Like That Church!!!!,,,,,,,,Ive Been In Your Thread, That Shit is Some Kind Of Dank!!!!!..........I Wish I Could Help Ya Bro, It Just Take's Alittle Time???EH!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

yea! Im hoping within a year to have a perpetual harvest.


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea! Im hoping within a year to have a perpetual harvest.


 a year that a long time for a harvest right


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

gangstaxskata said:


> Nice mayn setup and harvest my plants are going through a tough time rite now


That's Not Any Good, Well, We Will Have To Come Over There & See What's Up???


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

a year is the point at wich I hope to always have somthing to harvest...many in that time but within in a year reach a point where I can be harvesting every week or so.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

gangstaxskata said:


> a year that a long time for a harvest right


 
He Is Talking About Having Continuously Harvesting, Like I Have Set Up, I Try To Harvest Some Evey 30 Day's, & Tring To Get It To Every 15 Day's Harvest!!!!YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEHHHIIIIIII


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 13, 2008)

oh my bad i got it HATCH do mine looking at my grow and tell me wat you think of my problem


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea! Im hoping within a year to have a perpetual harvest.


Bro, Believe It Or Not, But A Year Goes By Fast, When You Are Having Fun!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

believe me I am looking forward to going through this one!!


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 13, 2008)

I feel time go's by i found the perfect furniture that has 3 chambers think of making to a SOG i think?


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

There Are Two Of Those Furniture Thing, With 3-Chamber In Each, & One On The End, Make's 7  & Thinking About Adding On!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jul 13, 2008)

Got to say probably one of the best set-ups I've seen so far...


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> Got to say probably one of the best set-ups I've seen so far...


Thank You Kind Sir!!!!Alot Of Time & Effert, To Get This Far!!!!!.......Thank You For Noticing, & Hanging Out In Hatch Land!!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 13, 2008)

hatch what up!!! first of all +rep, second you got yourself an apprentice. I am very interested in aeroponics now. I see myself building one of these in the near future, first of all I gotta ask why aeroponics, I dont know much about aeroponics. what are the ups, any big pros over hydroponics? I love the earthy taste that comes with soil growing, but I want to try something new, and this is sticking out to me more than any hydro methods.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> hatch what up!!! first of all +rep, second you got yourself an apprentice. I am very interested in aeroponics now. I see myself building one of these in the near future, first of all I gotta ask why aeroponics, I dont know much about aeroponics. what are the ups, any big pros over hydroponics? I love the earthy taste that comes with soil growing, but I want to try something new, and this is sticking out to me more than any hydro methods.


Big Bud's Is What's Up!!!!,,,,,,,,Thank's For Hanging Out!!!

I have Been Out Of The Dirt Going On 15 or Better Year's, Tried Many Different Hydro, & Have Came To My Conclusion That Aeroponic's Makes The Most Sence, Oxygen, Nut, Mix.

People Think It Is Hard, But I Think It Is Easy, The Key Is, Keep Your Res. Clean, & Everything Work's Real Smooth!!!...I Change Mine Out Every Ten Day's, & Clean My Filter's Twice A Week!!!.........I Learned All This The Hard Way, But That Is The Only Down Fall I Have Came Accross, If You Get Lazy, & Let Your Water Get Bad, A Hell Break's Loose, & Shit Goes Down Hill, Oh Ya, & I Had A Pump Not Prime One Time & That Fucked Some Nice Plant Up!!!But That Was My Fault, It Could Of Happened In Any System!!

But When You Get Ready To Set It Up???.I'm Ready To Teach You!!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 13, 2008)

alright well here we go...my closet is 5'6'' or 66in high same width (About six feet) and three and half deep. I read in another one of your threads the limited high might be a problem....so a 'bubbler' would solve this. could you break down a bubbler for me, I could do the stack thing, but I dont really see the value in it with heigth as an issue. the sub floor thing would be perfect but I aint getting through that concrete. so tell me about the bubbler and stacked method and if you got time I got a few more for you tonight....


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> alright well here we go...my closet is 5'6'' or 66in high same width (About six feet) and three and half deep. I read in another one of your threads the limited high might be a problem....so a 'bubbler' would solve this. could you break down a bubbler for me, I could do the stack thing, but I dont really see the value in it with heigth as an issue. the sub floor thing would be perfect but I aint getting through that concrete. so tell me about the bubbler and stacked method and if you got time I got a few more for you tonight....


 Sure No Problem. You Could Get 5 Bubbler's In There, That Would Be Up To You On How many Plant's, I'd Have At Least 50 To 75???.......But Ya, I'll Break One Down & Go Step By Step!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 13, 2008)

five bubblers wow I cant see 5 rubbermaids in there! maybe 3, I have a 600w digi switchable and Ima need to get some uvb bulbs to swell up those trichs. a big part of what draws me to your style is the clones, I want to have that short veg time and then have em shoot straight up and just have a bunch of those thin nugs shootin up. If you could fit that many bubblers in there would I be able to put a couple stacked? I mean if makin the tables stacked like that is cheaper/simpler I'm all for that, but if the bubbler aint no thing I can stand makin some\e of those...again I've yet to set foot out of a soilless medium.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> five bubblers wow I cant see 5 rubbermaids in there! maybe 3, I have a 600w digi switchable and Ima need to get some uvb bulbs to swell up those trichs. a big part of what draws me to your style is the clones, I want to have that short veg time and then have em shoot straight up and just have a bunch of those thin nugs shootin up. If you could fit that many bubblers in there would I be able to put a couple stacked? I mean if makin the tables stacked like that is cheaper/simpler I'm all for that, but if the bubbler aint no thing I can stand makin some\e of those...again I've yet to set foot out of a soilless medium.


Well, To Do It Like I Have It, & Make Your Own Clones, You Really Need At Least 3-Room's, 1). Moma's, Or You Can Just Clone From Clone's, But That Take's At Least 2-Room. 2). Just Clone's. 3). A Flower Room.


----------



## Serper (Jul 13, 2008)

hey man nice set up. im just wondering if u have a link or full instructions on your hydro set up?


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

Serper said:


> hey man nice set up. im just wondering if u have a link or full instructions on your hydro set up?


Sey Bro Thank's For Hanging Out!!!!,,,,,Have You Looked Through All My Thread, In One Section I Show The Assemble Of The Indvidual Aeroponic Pod's, & In A Section Somewhere I Have Plan's Where I Was Designing Them.....Look Through & See If You Can Find Them,,,,,,& That Will Give You A Good Idea, & I Will Be Glad To Add To That, & Try To Show You The Work's!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

From The Desk Of:
""HATCH Design Corporation HeadQuarters""



Plan's For Closet Grow.

Ok, First Picture Show's You Where Thing Can Go.

2). Show How To seal The Flower Room, you Are Going To Build Two Panel's, One For The Side, & One For The Front, The One In The Front Will Need Two Door's Cut In, Keep The Cut Out, It The Door. Do a Good Clean & Square Job Cutting It Out, So The Door's Fit Back Good, & I Just Need To Look Good!!!,,Finish Up Cutting The Corner's With A Jigsaw, You Don't Want Cut Mark's In It, Because Of Light Leak's.
You Will Trim The OutSide Of The Door With 1x4's, & Trim The Inside Of The Opening's With 1x4, Letting Them OverHang To The Inside Of The Opening, This Will Lock-Out Any Light... After All Said & Done, I Like To Just Screw My Door's On & Off, So They Are Out Of The Way.

I Have Added The Last Picture's Showing You How To Inter-Lock The Corner Also To Block All Light From Thr Flower Room.

Look It Over, & See What You Think?????,,,,,,,,,Later, HATCH Design Corporate CEO


patent pending


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

BOYYY, you gonna get me trouble!!! shit you just woke my ass up!!! easily the best config for my closet, *custom made biatches* I just want everyone to know those are NOT the specs of MY closet. hatch your the bomb my man! sorry this ogkush gotcha beat though, its pulling me into my couch!!!!!!! shit Im stuck. anyway I'll be copying tha first pic by hand and tackin it to my wall... Tommorow....WE BUILD!!!!!!!!! and btw nice to knock out one bitch with two nuts....I wish I could build those light tight doors..but I have the kind of doors that have a hinge in the middle and the two doors slide over and fold ontop of eachother...It will make it easy when it comes to seperating the areas for sure....I might not have read it right but I don't think THOSE light tights will work for me...I may be wrong though...you motha fuck ROMULAN!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> BOYYY, you gonna get me trouble!!! shit you just woke my ass up!!! easily the best config for my closet, *custom made biatches* I just want everyone to know those are NOT the specs of MY closet. hatch your the bomb my man! sorry this ogkush gotcha beat though, its pulling me into my couch!!!!!!! shit Im stuck. anyway I'll be copying tha first pic by hand and tackin it to my wall... Tommorow....WE BUILD!!!!!!!!! and btw nice to knock out one bitch with two nuts....I wish I could build those light tight doors..but I have the kind of doors that have a hinge in the middle and the two doors slide over and fold ontop of eachother...It will make it easy when it comes to seperating the areas for sure....I might not have read it right but I don't think THOSE light tights will work for me...I may be wrong though...you motha fuck ROMULAN!


Let Me Make My Self Clear, You Are Going To, Have To Build The Side Panel & The Front Like That, Or All You Will Be Growing Is Hermies, From The Light Leak's, That Very Important!!!,,,,You can Build Those Door's & Trim Them Like That, It's Easy, Just take Your Time & Do A Good Job!!!.....You can Still Use The Other Door's To Close Everything Off, The Flower Room Will Be Inside The Closet!

What Were You saying about The Light's, You Fucking Lost Me There????


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

oh and my exhaust right where you have the top 2' floro on the clone side I have a hatch that goes to an attic, the floros can hang fine...but that hatch is important for venting...my ladys calling me to the SACK. later Hman talk to you shorty. if you catch this anytime soon, maybe you could tell me some basics I should start getting? mainly what gph range should my pumps be? other than that I'm gonna get wood to make the frame and the rubbermaids, anything else I need that I could get ASAP? oh yes da chronic. of course! later.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> oh and my exhaust right where you have the top 2' floro on the clone side I have a hatch that goes to an attic, the floros can hang fine...but that hatch is important for venting...my ladys calling me to the SACK. later Hman talk to you shorty. if you catch this anytime soon, maybe you could tell me some basics I should start getting? mainly what gph range should my pumps be? other than that I'm gonna get wood to make the frame and the rubbermaids, anything else I need that I could get ASAP? oh yes da chronic. of course! later.


 
If It Will Fit Better You Can Always Just Flip The Plan's ,,,,,,,,But Hey Don't Jump The Gun, By This Afternoon I'll Post A Material List Of Every Nut & Bolt!!!

You Act Like I'm On The Clock Or Something, Remember, I'm Old, & Take A Hole Minute, & Suck Remember????

Go Fuck Your Old Lady Or Somthing, I'm Going To Eat Breakfast!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

Materiel List For Closet Grow:

2) Sheet's 3/4" 4'x8'x8' Plywood- For The Divider Panel, & Front Panel Of Flower Room

6) 2'x4'x8' - 2x4's For The Stand, & Frame For The Bubbler's, Rip It In 1/2, & It Will Go Farther, & Work Better

6) 1'x4'x8' - Corner Trim, & Door Trim

1) Small Box Of 1 1/4" #8 Wood Screw's

1) Small Box Of 2 1/2" #8 Wood Screw's

1) Small Box Of 3" #8 Wood Screw's

1) 1/4" Tap- To Predrill, & Conter-Sink Holes For The Scew

That Will Get It Built!!

Materiel For Production:

5) 10 Gallon RubberMaid's- For Bubbler's & Aeroponic Pod's

1) 14 Gallon RubberMaid-For Res. In Flower Room

3) 260gph Pump's- For Bubbler's

1) 900gph Pump - For Flower Aeroponic's

2) 468cfm Squirrel Fan's - One For Exhaust, & One For Intake In Flower Room

2) 250cfm Squirrel Fan's - One For Exhaust & One For Intake In Clone - Mom Room

Get To Work!!!!

I'll Have The Break-Down Of The Bubbler's, & Aeroponic Pod's Next, In A Hole Minute.....Later


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

HEY!!! I aint actin like your on the clock, just a bit manic sometimes!!! and like I said there is a big difference in the observation of time between a 20 and 40 year old...oh and Ima fast typer? anyway oldtimer...got my rubbamaids 5-10 gals, one 16gal (same exact height as the 14, the extra volume is on the sides) uhhh lets see I got a pump from a friend who used to assemble large indoor aquariums, it looks like this Little Giant Pumps PES-1000-PW - 566296 - 1000 GPH Mag Drive Pond Pump
1000gph, good?
uhh have a stack of 10ft 2x4s got all the hardware(screws nsuch) 

I have a can fan that pulls over 300cfms, its hooked on one end of my 600w and on other end of the light I have ducting going up to the attic, could I just use this as my cloining room exhaust? and then get a big squireel cage for the flowering room.

I knocked a lot of that shit out
now with this list Ill have all my materials by tommorow!!! wicked, and you mean a tap bit for a drill right? cause I have a set of those...its startin to become a reality man!!! so quick!!! well I'll be waitin for this minute to pass.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

man too bad I don't live in the republic of texas no more!!! I'd just haul all my shit out there and make you help me assemble it!!! kidding mang...these plans and all these pics are AWESOME!!! I would have litterally taken me a year to gather all this info on my own, then probably another year before it got underway...but shit I'm on my way to a bomb lil aero setup in what 2 days!!! yeeeehaw~!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> HEY!!! I aint actin like your on the clock, just a bit manic sometimes!!! and like I said there is a big difference in the observation of time between a 20 and 40 year old...oh and Ima fast typer? anyway oldtimer...got my rubbamaids 5-10 gals, one 16gal (same exact height as the 14, the extra volume is on the sides) uhhh lets see I got a pump from a friend who used to assemble large indoor aquariums, it looks like this Little Giant Pumps PES-1000-PW - 566296 - 1000 GPH Mag Drive Pond Pump
> 1000gph, good?
> uhh have a stack of 10ft 2x4s got all the hardware(screws nsuch)
> 
> ...


What Ever, I Might Be 43, & My Inside Are Like A 80 Year Old, But My Mind Is Still Back Like I'm 18, & 10'-& Bullet Proof!!!!

Ya, Sound's Like That Pump Will Work For The Aero, Just Hope It Put's Out Enough PSI, To Get A Good Fine Mist????,,,,That's Why I Use Jet-Pump's For My Aero System's.

Everything Else Sound's Good........Hey Get Me The Exact Measurement Of The Closet Width, Depth, & Exact Height, & I Will Tell You The Length's To Cut Everything???? A Picture Of The Space Would Be Nice, & The Bifold Door, Some Of Them Run On A Track, & Hinge Out, & Some Hinge In & You Loose About 6" to 7" Into The Closet???

What The Fuck, You Aren't Flowering, & Harvesting Your First Crop Yet?????,,,,,,,,,,You Newbie's!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> man too bad I don't live in the republic of texas no more!!! I'd just haul all my shit out there and make you help me assemble it!!! kidding mang...these plans and all these pics are AWESOME!!! I would have litterally taken me a year to gather all this info on my own, then probably another year before it got underway...but shit I'm on my way to a bomb lil aero setup in what 2 days!!! yeeeehaw~!


Ya, I Bet You I Could Have It Built & Running In 6 Hour's, If Everything Was There!!!!,,,,,,The Trick Is To Have Everything There You Need, Know The Measurement & Cut Everthing That Need's To Be Cut Before You Start Putting Thing's Together, It Also Help Know Where To Start, & What Need's To Go First, In What Order You Are Going To Need Them, & Then Mass-Produce Everything Just Alike!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Ya, That's Right I'm Smarter Then Your Average Bear-BOO-BOO!!!,,,,,,& Lightning Fast!!!!!

Oh Ya, & Your Welcome Youngster!!!!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

Im flowering my first crop, the door is on a track and hinges out, I guess I might as well just remove the whole door? make things a bit simpler maybe? I really think its kind of a pain in the ass...what psi should the pump be? glad he gave me this one...otherwise I was just waiting till you gave me a suggestion for some good pumps......

Im on the measurments and pictures...give me a whole minute (like 30 minutes)

gotta a be a newbie before I can be the aero-king!!! Im staging a coup!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> Im flowering my first crop, the door is on a track and hinges out, I guess I might as well just remove the whole door? make things a bit simpler maybe? I really think its kind of a pain in the ass...what psi should the pump be? glad he gave me this one...otherwise I was just waiting till you gave me a suggestion for some good pumps......
> 
> Im on the measurments and pictures...give me a whole minute (like 30 minutes)
> 
> gotta a be a newbie before I can be the aero-king!!! Im staging a coup!


Hey If The Door Hinges Out, I Would Leave It, Don't Tear It Up, If It Would Make Thing's Easier For Constuction, Ya take It Down, Put Save It So You Can Put It Back, It Can Come In Handy In The Long Run!!, It No Big Issue,,,,,,,,,,,I Gave You A Picture Of The Pump's That Will Work Good For The Bubbler's????AAAAAAAUUUUUUHHHHHHH, Ya, Get Her Done!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

Psi????????????????????


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

pounds per square inch


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah shortbus, I know what it means, don't butt in less you know your place!!! if YOU would like to answer my question, what psi am I looking for on a 1000gph pump for aeroponics? muchos gracias!!!! gringo.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

sry freindly guy.... yall take care im out


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

please dont leave me....


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 14, 2008)

Im only on the first few pages and didn't want to lose this one. 
Great detail and pics. I will have to take my time reading this one. 
Hope to see more. 

Peace-


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> sry freindly guy.... yall take care im out


Say Bro, Stick Around, All In-Put Is Good In-Put!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Im only on the first few pages and didn't want to lose this one.
> Great detail and pics. I will have to take my time reading this one.
> Hope to see more.
> 
> Peace-


Well Hey What's UP????,,,,,,,,,Thank's For Coming & Hanging Out!!!,,,,,Take All The Time You Need, The Light Stay On 24/7 Around Here!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

hatchy,,,what psi should my 1000gal be runnin?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

oh Im still here, to much good info you put out there... But Ill be in lurkerville. I avoid the confrontations..


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

1000galperhour I mean...


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> yeah shortbus, I know what it means, don't butt in less you know your place!!! if YOU would like to answer my question, what psi am I looking for on a 1000gph pump for aeroponics? muchos gracias!!!! gringo.


That 1000gph, Should Put Out Around 18 To 19 PSI, That Should Be Fine For Just Running 14 Mister's, At Just 2' Of A Lift!!!!

Hey, Be Nice, I had To Go To Private School's & Home School, I Would Have Loved To Ride The Short Bus To School!!!!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

come on hothouse....are you lady? cause it was just some ribbin...jokin around???? but keep lurkin if it makes you feel better....


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

oh haha, I said that cause of the tricked shortbus in your sig...


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

are you tarded? cause short bus is for the tards....


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> oh Im still here, to much good info you put out there... But Ill be in lurkerville. I avoid the confrontations..


Join In Anytime You Like!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

Im cool bro! mostly lurk cause im in the ears open mouth shut stage of learning. dont have a whole lot of knowladge to add.... "looks great" gets repetitious..


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

lil tarded but its ok, i get the tard strength with it so Im scary strong


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lil tarded but its ok, i get the tard strength with it so Im scary strong


LOL,LOL,LOL,That's Funny!!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

tard strength, tis unmatched by any non-tard in existance....


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

whats the diff between... a jet pump and a fountain pump??? max pump height it 20 ft but I cant find psi rating anywhere...on this one...


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> whats the diff between... a jet pump and a fountain pump??? max pump height it 20 ft but I cant find psi rating anywhere...on this one...


The Impeller's, The Way They Drive, & RPM The Motor's Run At.

You Will Just have To Get Thing Together, & Try It????

Have You Got The Measurement's & Picture's???.....I Almost Have The Materiel List For The Plumbing, For The Bubbler's & Aero Pod's.\


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

By The Way I Mean Drive Is The Jet Pump's Are A Inline Pump, Not Submersible.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah if it dont work Ill just sell it on ebay, or I mean uh give it back to my homie, and then get something along the lines offf what? go to the hydro store and axe for 900gph jet pump...garden store????


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> yeah if it dont work Ill just sell it on ebay, or I mean uh give it back to my homie, and then get something along the lines offf what? go to the hydro store and axe for 900gph jet pump...garden store????


It Will Still Work For One Of The Bubbler's, Then You Would Just Need Two More For That, Just A 900gph, Or 1000gph Submersible Would Work Better For Your Set Up, jet Pump you Set Out Side The Res. & Have To Cut A Hole In The Side Of The Res. & Seal It, & It Become's Part Of The Res. So It Has To Be Stationary.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

eh honestly I'll probably just end up gettin rid of it and buying all jet pumps, if everything else is gonna have to have one those installed I don't want an inconsitancy on one of the bubblers...a bit OCD like that, where do I get my pumps, 3 300gph 1 1000gph, couldn't be more than 150 bucks right?


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

oh yeah my measurements and pics fuk, I still have to upload, I'm sure it will only seem like a few seconds to you though oldtimer...see you in a bit.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> eh honestly I'll probably just end up gettin rid of it and buying all jet pumps, if everything else is gonna have to have one those installed I don't want an inconsitancy on one of the bubblers...a bit OCD like that, where do I get my pumps, 3 300gph 1 1000gph, couldn't be more than 150 bucks right?


Do You have A Harbor Freight Tools??? Or A Northern Tools???,,,,,,,Guess You Could Just Go To There Site's On Line. But The 300gph Are Like $20.00 Each, & A 1000gph $ 39.00 To $49.00........I'll Go Find You Some Link's, I Have Them Bookmark SomeWhere,,,,Fuck Think I'm Getting OldTimer's..HEHEHE.....


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

83in heighth, 30in depth, 58in length, vent is located at far lefthand side it is 28in by 28in. as for my pictures it'll have to wait, my lights are off till 8:30am and the pictures I took are awful light quality, I cant barely make anything out, so I doubt you could even with you bifocals...alright I'll stop now...

oh and I was thinking, what If I put a bubbler in the flowering room? I mean I really like having the idea of the res being seperate so the roots can breath or whatever...but would it be better to put a bub in there and get that extra foot outta my plants?


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

oh yeah and I got three harborfreight retail locations within 10 minutes of me...looks like I know where I'm goin tommorow!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

as for northern tools, Im lookin on their site and it appears that the farthest west they go is......AUSTIN, Tx. hehe aint that somethin....


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

fuck I should get a ppm and ph meter too huh??? totally forgot about that, one of the more expensive Items I'll need, I acctually need one NOW to test the ph of my soil, Im getting nute lock out, I think I'll just grab some strips from home depot tommorow...wish I could tell what the ph problem was from my leaves, but with my symptoms its either too high or too low...little bitches...


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> 83in heighth, 30in depth, 58in length, vent is located at far lefthand side it is 28in by 28in. as for my pictures it'll have to wait, my lights are off till 8:30am and the pictures I took are awful light quality, I cant barely make anything out, so I doubt you could even with you bifocals...alright I'll stop now...
> 
> oh and I was thinking, what If I put a bubbler in the flowering room? I mean I really like having the idea of the res being seperate so the roots can breath or whatever...but would it be better to put a bub in there and get that extra foot outta my plants?


Ok, That Cool On The Picture's, It Was The Measurement I Need The Most.

Think About This, If You Have Bubbler's In The Flower Room, & have To change The Res. Every 10 Day's, When The Bud's get Bigger It Will Be Harder & Harder To Change?????Think About It?????,,,,,,,,No You Don't Need To Do Any More Thinking Youngster, I Have Already Thought It All Out!!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

roger, every 10 days....I'll stay with stack plan....those other bubs won't be to much of a hassle right? considering they'll only be holding clones....and with the three levels...I forgot to ask, is that so I can have a perpetual harvest? or do I need all of them to fill the two pods on the stack?


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 14, 2008)

oh ok, Ima start workin on the 'thinking' problem righttttttt.....now......damn I cleared that bag in two hits!!!!!!! you ever smoke outta a volcano??? really smooth, love the high! good for when I have a cough, otherwise Im allll about the other kind of BUBBLER and of course me 3 footuh!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> roger, every 10 days....I'll stay with stack plan....those other bubs won't be to much of a hassle right? considering they'll only be holding clones....and with the three levels...I forgot to ask, is that so I can have a perpetual harvest? or do I need all of them to fill the two pods on the stack?


Ya, You Flower For 56 to 70 Day's, Clones Take 4 To 10 Day's To Root, Then So You Have 30 to 40 Or So To Veg. That Give's The One's You Are Cloning From Time To Regenarate, ect, ect, ect,

Ya You Will Need PH & PPM Meter's.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> oh ok, Ima start workin on the 'thinking' problem righttttttt.....now......damn I cleared that bag in two hits!!!!!!! you ever smoke outta a volcano??? really smooth, love the high! good for when I have a cough, otherwise Im allll about the other kind of BUBBLER and of course me 3 footuh!


No, I Haven't, I Just love My Bong!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 15, 2008)

so what is meso cancer of then? I thought it was lungs?? or lymph nodes???

so this set up is for a perpetual harvest???? that makes me very happy!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 15, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> so what is meso cancer of then? I thought it was lungs?? or lymph nodes???
> 
> so this set up is for a perpetual harvest???? that makes me very happy!!!


 
Ya,That Is Where It Started, & Through My Pores, & then Mt Organ's.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 15, 2008)

man look into a volcano vaporizer!!! give your lungs a break and get wayyy higher!!! hey thats your call though man...my grandmother died of lung cancer...she could barely breath, so much that she couldn't smoke anymore...


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 15, 2008)

man, I got the munchies....wish we had PLUCKERS out here....


----------



## HATCH (Jul 15, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> man look into a volcano vaporizer!!! give your lungs a break and get wayyy higher!!! hey thats your call though man...my grandmother died of lung cancer...she could barely breath, so much that she couldn't smoke anymore...


Ya, That One Of Those Thing With A Bag????,,,,,,,,Does The Smoke Get Stale????

Sorry To Hear About Your granmother, That a bad Way To Go!!,,,,,,But She Can Breath Now!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok Im done with the first 13 pages. 

So Hatch do you have to take the doors or panels off each time you need to go in to that (x) area. No hinges??? That sound like a pain. 

Do you have any wide angle shoots of the hole area? With the doors open and close.

I have been thinking of trying new things but not knowing is always the biggest task to over come. Time, energy, and money are always tasks. 

What type of workflow do you use, what is your normal wk like. 

I will have other questions to rake your brain about. Maybe we will chat and I can figure the pro and cons for each type of method of growing. The variables are different for each person. 

A little info on the area I have to work with. 

I have two areas one on top of the other. 

Top: H-36", W-76", D-30"
Bottom: H-55", W-76", D-30"


----------



## HATCH (Jul 15, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> man, I got the munchies....wish we had PLUCKERS out here....


 Ya, I Went & Got Something To Eat 45 Minute's Or So Ago.

Oh, & About Getting Higher, I Already Black Out Alot After A Bong-Hit, How Much Higher Can You Get Then That?????


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 15, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Ya, That One Of Those Thing With A Bag????,,,,,,,,Does The Smoke Get Stale????
> 
> Sorry To Hear About Your granmother, That a bad Way To Go!!,,,,,,But She Can Breath Now!!


Bad I guess, but theres worse ways to go...Yeah outta the bag, the smoke can sit in it for 5 minutes before it gets stale, you can empty an XL which can smoke out like 10 people in less than a minute, a personal sized bag you can get like 6 hits, 4 long rips, 2 if your 6'4'' and got IRON LUNGS. WHAT!!!! so if you leave the bag sitting out for a few minutes and hit it slow it won't get stale..thats not something you can do with a bong. Its different man it would be just like taking a breath if you couldn't taste the sweetness. You get a purer smoke but its not smoke its really VAPOR, and as for blacking out uhhh, I dont know man I guess another pay off of the meso...getting high and blacking out from 02 getting cutt off to the brain are different. The high on a vaporizer is so clean, its hard to distinguish your first time the high is soooooo clean man. I cant explain it just PURE. It has its place its excellent, and I find myself having a few bags a day instead packing the bowl or rollin a phatty. not all vaporizers are equal volcano is THE KING, no other vape can touch it...ANNNNNNDDDD
as for grandma.......shes dead??? dirt nap...underground??? sh'e aint breathin nothin but worm shit. God rest her soul, she knows I love her!!!!

soul seperate from body mon, den you make de journey to JAH an sit wif him upon his golden trone!!! an you say look at de man he scurry he eat he breev he shit. soul seperate from body mon, den you make de journey, and der you don't need no breev dont need no eat. You jus sit upon de golden trone one with JAH.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 15, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Ok Im done with the first 13 pages.
> 
> So Hatch do you have to take the doors or panels off each time you need to go in to that (x) area. No hinges??? That sound like a pain.
> 
> ...


Yes, That Is The Way I Designed Them, To Inter-Lock, Be Scewed On, It Seal's The Chamber's Off Real Good, & Let's The Exhaust, & Intake Do There Job Of Air Exchange, It Like Pressurizes The Chamber. Also No Light Leak's. It Not a Hasle At All. & I Hope You Caught It, When I Change The Res. I Can Just Un-Screw Some Of The Bottom Panels, & It All Just Right There.

The Shot's Down The Length Are The Only Ones I Can Get Like That, They Are On Three Wall's In A Big Room, & There Is Stuff In The Middle Of The Room, Sorry About That, & The Light Schedules Are All Different, I Could Take The Door's Of A Section & Get A Shot Like That If You Want???? 

Yes It Very Good To Weigh Out All Option's.

My Work WeeK????....Or Less Of Work Week!!!,,,,,,Oh I Check All The Chamber's Several Time's A Day, To Maybe Spot A Problem Before It Get's Out Of Hand Or So. I Clean All 11 Res.'s Every 10 Day's, When I Finish Flowering Some, I Clean Out That Chamber, Do Any Maintenance That Might Be Needed To That Chamber, Then Fill It back Up With Clone's, Then Usually That Day, I'll Fill What Ever Clone Chamber The Clones Came Out Of Back Up.,,,,,,,,,Oh Ya, & I take Alot Of Bong-Hit's!!!!

You have Any Pic's So We Can See What Your Working With????

Well Hope I Covered All The Bases, If Not Point It Out To Me & I'll Give It Another Shot??EH!!!......Later


----------



## HATCH (Jul 15, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> Bad I guess, but theres worse ways to go...Yeah outta the bag, the smoke can sit in it for 5 minutes before it gets stale, you can empty an XL which can smoke out like 10 people in less than a minute, a personal sized bag you can get like 6 hits, 4 long rips, 2 if your 6'4'' and got IRON LUNGS. WHAT!!!! so if you leave the bag sitting out for a few minutes and hit it slow it won't get stale..thats not something you can do with a bong. Its different man it would be just like taking a breath if you couldn't taste the sweetness. You get a purer smoke but its not smoke its really VAPOR, and as for blacking out uhhh, I dont know man I guess another pay off of the meso...getting high and blacking out from 02 getting cutt off to the brain are different. The high on a vaporizer is so clean, its hard to distinguish your first time the high is soooooo clean man. I cant explain it just PURE. It has its place its excellent, and I find myself having a few bags a day instead packing the bowl or rollin a phatty. not all vaporizers are equal volcano is THE KING, no other vape can touch it...ANNNNNNDDDD
> as for grandma.......shes dead??? dirt nap...underground??? sh'e aint breathin nothin but worm shit. God rest her soul, she knows I love her!!!!
> 
> soul seperate from body mon, den you make de journey to JAH an sit wif him upon his golden trone!!! an you say look at de man he scurry he eat he breev he shit. soul seperate from body mon, den you make de journey, and der you don't need no breev dont need no eat. You jus sit upon de golden trone one with JAH.


 
How Does The Smoke Get In The Bag????,,,,,,,,,,,,Where Does The Bud Go????,,,,,,,,,,How Long Do The Bag Last??????,,,,,,,Do They Get Black With Resin????,,,,,ya I've Seen Advertizeing For Them But Never Seen One!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 15, 2008)

you grind up your weed as fine as you can and theres this little bowl with a screen on the bottom and a nozzle on top. The weed is heated very slowly underneat the screen until the vapor is pouring off it, you know the bud is done when it starts smellin like burnt popcorn. NO NO RESIN none of that nasty shit gets burnt man, it just gets to the perfect temperature to burn the oils that contain all those yummy cannibanois and THC. the bag has a mouth peice on it so when you go for a hit your lips press the top of the mouth peice down and the little plastic nozzle opens up to the bag so you can hit the vapor, once you stop hitting it the nozzle closes. bags are (the ones I get) 10 for 20 bucks the cheaper the more you buy. But ten would last awhile considering you can use the same one for 4 months until it starts to wear then you can still use it for awhile after that, id say 3 months of HEAVY smoking per bag. but you never get too heavy on the vape, its always nice to switch it up...hit the bong and de blunt mon.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 16, 2008)

Plumbing Part's For Bubbler's & Aeroponic Pod's:

1/2" PVC 4)- 8'

15)- 1/2" 90* Slip Glue Both End's

3) 1/2" 90* Slip Glue- Male Tread's

15) 1/2" 90* Slip Glue- 1/2" Female Thread's 

4) 1/2" T's Slip Glue- Slip Glue- 1/2" Female Thread's Center

4) 1/2" 4-Way's Slip Glue All Around

2) Adapter's 3/4" Hose Swivel Connect Female Thread's- 1/2" Male Thread'

3) 1/2" Slip Glue Cap's

14) 1/2" Thread Cap's

32) 180* Mister's

12) 360* Mister's

1) 3/4" Hose Swivel Connect Female Thread's- 3/4" Male Thread's Inline Filter

1) 3/4" Hose Swivel connect Female Thread's- 3/4" Male Thread's Y

3) 2' 1/2" Water Hose Male- Female opposite



Pictured:
1);
2" Hole Saw-, 8/32 SAE Thread Chase-, 1/8" Drill Bit-, 1/4" Screw Tap-, Shown Are The Thread's That Are On All The Mister's & Connector's

2).
Assemble Of In-line-Filter

3).
The Filter Asembled

4).
The Assemble Of The Neck Of The Mister Bar

5).
The Neck Assembled

6).
Over-Head Look At The Mister Bar

7).
Show's 1/2" 90* Slip Glue One End & 1/2" Female Thread's On The Other

, 9).
1/2" 4-Way Slip Glue All Around, & 1/2" T Slip Glue- 1/2" Female Thread's Center

10).
Show's A 1/2" T Slip Glue Both Side's- 1/2" Female Center, The 1/2" 90* On The Bottom Of The Neck Slip Glue Both End's, The One On Top 1/2 90* Slip Glue- 1/2" Female Thread's

11).
Show's The Neck Assembled To The Mister Bar
Note: On Mine There Are Adapter's & Reducer's, Your Is Going To Be Simpler

12). Example Of The Mister Bar, With Two Riser's, & Mister's Assembled

13).
Show's You Every Cut You Need To Make
Note: The Only Measurement's Not On That Picture Are The 1"x4" 's For The Door's, & They Are For The Bottom Door 2)-11 1/2" -1)- 26 1/2"
The Top Door 2) 26 1/2" - 2)- 45"

Everything Else Is Illustrated On That Picture

When You Start Cutting The 1/2" PVC For The Bubbler's:
This Is For All Three- 9) At 18", 3) At 5", 3) At 12"

The Pieces For The Aeroponic Pod's Mister Bar:
This Is For Both-)  At 4 1/2", 4) At 1", 4) At 1 1/2"

Well I Think That Sould Get It Running????,,,,,,,Any Question's????????

Good Then Get To Work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 16, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> you grind up your weed as fine as you can and theres this little bowl with a screen on the bottom and a nozzle on top. The weed is heated very slowly underneat the screen until the vapor is pouring off it, you know the bud is done when it starts smellin like burnt popcorn. NO NO RESIN none of that nasty shit gets burnt man, it just gets to the perfect temperature to burn the oils that contain all those yummy cannibanois and THC. the bag has a mouth peice on it so when you go for a hit your lips press the top of the mouth peice down and the little plastic nozzle opens up to the bag so you can hit the vapor, once you stop hitting it the nozzle closes. bags are (the ones I get) 10 for 20 bucks the cheaper the more you buy. But ten would last awhile considering you can use the same one for 4 months until it starts to wear then you can still use it for awhile after that, id say 3 months of HEAVY smoking per bag. but you never get too heavy on the vape, its always nice to switch it up...hit the bong and de blunt mon.


Thank I Will Stick To My Home-Made Old Faithful!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,One Hitter Bong!!Can't Bet It EH!!!!!


----------



## obie83 (Jul 16, 2008)

i've got a quick question what the differience in the net cup sizes. is it smaller size more plants=more bud or bigger plant=more bud. what is better more 2'' cups or less 4'' cups


----------



## HATCH (Jul 16, 2008)

obie83 said:


> i've got a quick question what the differience in the net cup sizes. is it smaller size more plants=more bud or bigger plant=more bud. what is better more 2'' cups or less 4'' cups


Hey What's Up???,,,,,,,,,,I Guess I Would Have To Say, Different Stoke's For Different Foke's!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,When I Started A Long Time Ago, I Wanted To Design Something That I Could Get Harvest Year Around. & In The Design Stage, I would Crunch Number's, & Thing's Just Started Adding Up, & In UP, & So Finally Came To The Conclusion, If I'm Going To Do Something A Few Is Just As Bad As A Bunch, So I Went Big!!!

So I Like The Clone's, & Don't Veg Them, Just Flip Them As Soon as I Can, & Don't Have To Make Much A Plant, Because I Have So Many Of Them. I Like Them To Yield 14g. To 28g., Some Time's They Yield Alittle Over, & Some Time's They Don't, But Quanity Alway's Wiegh's Out. In My Clone Bubbler Top's I Can Get 40 Site's, & In The Flower Chamber's I Put 15 Sites Per Aeroponic Pod.


But To Answer Your Question, I Like The 2", Because The Cloning Rapid Starter Plug's Are 2", You Don't Have To Have Any Other Media, You Don't Have To Transplant, It Live's It Whole Cycle In The 2", & When Your Finished, You Just Clean The Basket & Neopren, & They Are Good To Go Again. & I Have About 600 Of The 2" Basket's. That Is Just My 2cent's On The Matter.

Hope This Might Help You Out, & Thank's For ComingbThrough HATCH Land, & Leaving A Post!!!!


----------



## obie83 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for the answer another thing my grow area is 4x4 or 16 sq ft is a 1000 watt hps good enough for this area or should i go with 2 600's


----------



## HATCH (Jul 16, 2008)

obie83 said:


> thanks for the answer another thing my grow area is 4x4 or 16 sq ft is a 1000 watt hps good enough for this area or should i go with 2 600's


If You Don't Have A Light Mover, Your Light Will Have To Be In The Center.
So I Would Go With The Two 600hps, So You Can Get The Center Of The Light Over More Plant's. Going To Have To Move Alot Of Air, Either Way, Vented Hood's Would Be The Best Route On That Deal,. & Move Alot Of Air Through Them & You can Get Them About 12" Or So From The Top Of The Canopy, & Flood Them With Lum's, They Will Freaking Love It!!!!......Best Of Luck!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

Good afternoon Hatch.

I was still going to try something new. And with your great advice and most excellent HOW TO. Lets see If we can't figure a system for me. I have been learning about work flow and efficiency. So as I get older I have figured this is the way to go. 

The items that I have: 
1)light mover
1)600w dig hps
1)465 dayton exhaust fan
4)4' (two) fluor tubs *8 bulbs total
1)cutting tray with dome
1)heat mate with control 
2)16" os fans (they kind of suck)

Plus nutes and other.

So Mr.Hatch what do you thing I need to get. 
I was thinking a 400w mh for the mothers. 5 in total (A space)
New air venting with fans, don't know which ones. 

Help a grower out....

peace-


----------



## obie83 (Jul 16, 2008)

do you think i could get a pretty good yeild in a 4x4 area with lets say aeropoinc system with 64 pots. i don't want them to get to tall but want max yeild. thought about white widow or chronic or indie kush. what do you say has the most yeild. or could you give me a couple suggestions


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 16, 2008)

Hatch you should put post 141 in the tutorials! that is a great post! you continue to outdo yourself!!! Gonna have to refer to you as prof hatch!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 16, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Good afternoon Hatch.
> 
> I was still going to try something new. And with your great advice and most excellent HOW TO. Lets see If we can't figure a system for me. I have been learning about work flow and efficiency. So as I get older I have figured this is the way to go.
> 
> ...


 Hey LoganSmith,,,,,,,,OK, I Looked back & Found The Measurement's Of Your Stack, Do You Have All The Stuff You Described, Already Running In The Stack???

You Mentioned Adding A 400w. MH???,,,,,,How Big Of Space Do We Have To Work With For That???,,,,,,,,,,& I Think Just For Vegging Some Mom's & Or Clone's, TI Think T-5, Or Even T-8 Well Do Just as Good Job, They Are Cheaper Cost & To Run, Less Heat, You Can Put Them Right On The Plant's.

Well Give Me Alittle More Info, & Yes We Will Work This Out!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 16, 2008)

obie83 said:


> do you think i could get a pretty good yeild in a 4x4 area with lets say aeropoinc system with 64 pots. i don't want them to get to tall but want max yeild. thought about white widow or chronic or indie kush. what do you say has the most yeild. or could you give me a couple suggestions


 
Yes, I Think This System Will Do Awesome, Just The question Is???? Can You Control The Heat???,,,,That Would Be The Only Draw Back With The 1,200w. Or Even The 1000w.,,,,,,, But The Two 600 Would Be The Best For Sure!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,, You Could Get 4-Pod's In There, 15 To 16 Site's Each Easy, For Strain, I'd Say The Kush, They Don't Get Over 18" Or So, Both The WW, & Chronic can Get Up To 30" Or Better????,,,,But A Guess You Could scrog????,,,,,,,Hell There Are many Was To Skin A Rat!!!!

BTW, What Kind Of Hieght Resrtiction's Are We talking About???

But Hell Ya, You Are Defnitely Headed In The Right Direction!!!!,,,,,,,keep Thinking About It, & it Will Come Together!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 16, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Hatch you should put post 141 in the tutorials! that is a great post! you continue to outdo yourself!!! Gonna have to refer to you as prof hatch!


Say Bro, HY WHT'S UP???,,,,,,,,,I Have No Idea How To Do That????,,,,I Thought That Was Something The Mod's Do????

Bur Bro, I Just Try To Give Back, & Ttry My Best To Help A Sister Or Brother, To Get Where They Won't To Be,,,,Or I'll Give My 2cent's!!!!

Thank You Very Much For Bringing Your Charm, & Kind Word's, Up In Her!!!!!!!! Later


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, 
Yes this is what I have now. 
I have mmc so I can have the meds that I need. I norm go through 2-3g a day. Plus more when Im cooking with it. 

I have just started over due to bugs. I had 12 plants before and every two wks I would take three from the cycle.Three in and three out. each one was in one gallon containers in soil. 

At the moment I have one mother grape ape and three clones under the 600 hps, this is on the bottom. 

One top I just got four new clones. M-kush, sage sour, purple urkle, and garlic. + grape ape, so 5 different stains. 

I''m willing to change things around if it is needed. What else do you need to know?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 17, 2008)

Im looking for clean,easy and efficient. I'm not lazy but I'm getting busy so I will not have very much time to give them. I was thinking flood table. but I'm up for what ever. 

I would like to save money where ever I can. I'm pretty handy if I know how to build it. 

I also bought a 12'x10' 20mil liner due to the sale price, and thinking that I would do a flood table set up.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 17, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey,
> Yes this is what I have now.
> I have mmc so I can have the meds that I need. I norm go through 2-3g a day. Plus more when Im cooking with it.
> 
> ...


Hey Do You have Any Old Thread's That Might have Your Stuff In It So I Can See it, I Think From what I'm Picturing, That You Might Have Everything, Just maybe Some Remodeling???,oh Ya, & This Cloning How Many Site Are There?"?,,,,,,,,& Everything Is In Soil Right Now???

You Know, I Have 20gal. Res. Ya I Mught Check It All The Time, But Rarely Is Anything Wrong. So If You Learn Your Water & How Long It Can Go With out Topping Off, & Stuff Like That, & Even A Float Could Be Used.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 17, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Im looking for clean,easy and efficient. I'm not lazy but I'm getting busy so I will not have very much time to give them. I was thinking flood table. but I'm up for what ever.
> 
> I would like to save money where ever I can. I'm pretty handy if I know how to build it.
> 
> I also bought a 12'x10' 20mil liner due to the sale price, and thinking that I would do a flood table set up.


You Know You Were Saying About The Flood Table, & It made Me Think Of Something Like Earl's PVC Tube's, Might Fit In The Bottom Where The 600w. Is. With The Light Track You Could Get A Nice Even Canopy???


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 17, 2008)

I was looking in my pics and I don't have any at the moment. The area looks just like a bunk bud. Top and bottom. 3' on top and 5'+ on bottom. just with the back and two sides closed up.


----------



## obie83 (Jul 17, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Yes, I Think This System Will Do Awesome, Just The question Is???? Can You Control The Heat???,,,,That Would Be The Only Draw Back With The 1,200w. Or Even The 1000w.,,,,,,, But The Two 600 Would Be The Best For Sure!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,, You Could Get 4-Pod's In There, 15 To 16 Site's Each Easy, For Strain, I'd Say The Kush, They Don't Get Over 18" Or So, Both The WW, & Chronic can Get Up To 30" Or Better????,,,,But A Guess You Could scrog????,,,,,,,Hell There Are many Was To Skin A Rat!!!!
> 
> BTW, What Kind Of Hieght Resrtiction's Are We talking About???
> 
> But Hell Ya, You Are Defnitely Headed In The Right Direction!!!!,,,,,,,keep Thinking About It, & it Will Come Together!!!


i,ve got about 6.5 ft not including the height of the pods. so with kush and 4 pods with 15 to 16 2'' cups right? would i average about 2 lbs maybe a little more. what size rubbermaid tubs are you using.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 17, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I was looking in my pics and I don't have any at the moment. The area looks just like a bunk bud. Top and bottom. 3' on top and 5'+ on bottom. just with the back and two sides closed up.


OK, That Just Would Be Helpful???,,,,,,,,,But Hey What Kind Of Skill's Do You Have????,,,,,,,,Or Could You Get Some Help In Alittle Bit Of Some Remodeling, & Building A Front For The Flower Area????,,,,,,,,


----------



## HATCH (Jul 17, 2008)

obie83 said:


> i,ve got about 6.5 ft not including the height of the pods. so with kush and 4 pods with 15 to 16 2'' cups right? would i average about 2 lbs maybe a little more. what size rubbermaid tubs are you using.


That Height Sound's Great, we Can Work With That.

You Know I Don't Like To Count The Chicken's Before They Hatch????,,,,,,,,But That Is Very Possible!!!!, & Yes That Is 15 Or 16 Site's In Each Top With 2" Basket's,,,,The Best Size I Like To Use Are The 10gal. Which Are 9" Tall, & The 14gal. They Are 12" Tall, There Are Some Utility Tub's That Are 20gal. There Like 3'x3' & 9" Tall & Some That Are 40gal. & Are Like 4'x4' & 9" Tall, You Can Get Them At Like Home Depot & Lowe's, By The Cement.


----------



## obie83 (Jul 17, 2008)

do you think if i got the 40 gallon one i could put all 60 2'' cups in it and if i decided to make my own aero system with this 40 gal tub. how many sprayers would i need to make sure every plant got their nutes and how far apart should each cup be. do you think you could give me a list of the same brand of products you use or a link maybe, im about to get this ball rollin asap


----------



## HATCH (Jul 17, 2008)

obie83 said:


> do you think if i got the 40 gallon one i could put all 60 2'' cups in it and if i decided to make my own aero system with this 40 gal tub. how many sprayers would i need to make sure every plant got their nutes and how far apart should each cup be. do you think you could give me a list of the same brand of products you use or a link maybe, im about to get this ball rollin asap


No, The 20 gal. & 40 Gal. Are Just For The Res's, You Would Just Need One Or The Other.

OK, When I Lay Out The Top's For The Hole's, I Find The Center Of The Top, & Put Some Refferance Line That Cross In The Middle, Then I Lay The Sites Out In Row's, I Have Some where I Have 3 to A Row, 4 , 5, & 6....The More You Get The Harder It Is, But Take Your Time, Get It All Laid Out Before You Get Drill Them Out With A 2" Hole Saw.

Yes I Get Alot Of My Stuff From Botanicare - Plant Energy Products
I Also Use Pump's & Nut's From GENERAL HYDROPONICS
I Get Stuff Here Also 
Intelligent Irrigation Solutions &#8482; ,Drip Irrigation .

You Can Find Everything Through These Link's, Or Your Local Hydro Store's, Home Depot, Lowe's.

Hey I'll Put Up A Picture Of Some Of The Top Lay Out's.


----------



## obie83 (Jul 17, 2008)

i like the concept of the one with 36 holes in it i belive. won't that be kinda close for the plants and they have to be kinda short wont they. plus that 36 hole one could give you a pound easily right?


----------



## HATCH (Jul 17, 2008)

obie83 said:


> i like the concept of the one with 36 holes in it i belive. won't that be kinda close for the plants and they have to be kinda short wont they. plus that 36 hole one could give you a pound easily right?


I Use The One's With 35, 36 , & 40 For My Clones, In The Cloning Chamber. The Most Site's I Flower with Are The One's With 15, 16, & 20. All My Plant's are Clone's & A Single Cola, & They Grow Straight Up, & They Don't Need Much Room. & They Get Plenty Of Penetration, With 1400w. Beaming Down On Them.

You Can Set You Goal's To Get Over A Pound, But Really Tell You Have It Dried & Cured, No One Can Tell You What Your Going To Get.,,,,,,,,,But You Are On The Right Track, Keep Putting Thing's Together, & You Will Get It figured Out.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 17, 2008)

what type of dried yields do norm see?(per plant)

And for skills, I don't know how good they are but I have most of the tools for any job. 
I'm what ppl call a Jack of all trades and a master on none. 

I need to install a new elec panel but that will be out of my league. I always blow circuit breakers. errrrrrrr.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 17, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> what type of dried yields do norm see?(per plant)
> 
> And for skills, I don't know how good they are but I have most of the tools for any job.
> I'm what ppl call a Jack of all trades and a master on none.
> ...


Word!!!!!,,,,,Please, If You don't Know about Electricity, Ya Get Some One Who Can, That Shit Is Unforgiving, & We Loike Having You Around.

Ya, You Have To Mark Of 24 Hour Clock On A Peace Of Paper, & Figure Out Where Everything Hit & Miss Each Other, So At Any Given Time You Don't Have To Much Of A Load, Sometime That Take's A While To Get Dailed In!!!

But Ok, Great, You Can Run Them With-Out Hurting YourSelf, EH????.......I Can Tell You How To Set Up Thing's Before You Cut Anything, To Be The Easiest For You.

So Where We Are At????,,,,,,,,,You Need A Front On Yopur Flower Chamber 1), We Need To Build A Few Aero System's For You, & Address The Cloning Area, & Mom's Hoe House,Right???


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 18, 2008)

For the elec. I was going to run romex from the ceiling light breaker its 15 amps and the lights don't use that much power. The problem that I have is when my gf uses her hair drier or when we vacuum at the same time as the 600 is on. This should be detoured once I pig tail the other breaker line. But I know my limits. 

As of now I have everything lined with panda film, this includes front covers with velcro to hold it on. 

What I need to figure is how many plants I need to grow. I would like to have a min of 2-4z every two wks, but if growing with aeroponics does not allow this. 

I need to figure out the air flow, in and out. smell control, noise control, and everything to make this STEALTH. Im open for ideas.

I would also like it to be easy to get to.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> For the elec. I was going to run romex from the ceiling light breaker its 15 amps and the lights don't use that much power. The problem that I have is when my gf uses her hair drier or when we vacuum at the same time as the 600 is on. This should be detoured once I pig tail the other breaker line. But I know my limits.
> 
> As of now I have everything lined with panda film, this includes front covers with velcro to hold it on.
> 
> ...


If You Are Going To Come Off The Kitchen Light's, There Should Be A Junction Box, That Inbetween The Light & Panel BreaKer Box, That Would Be A Safer Place To Tie InTo, Then Just Pig-Tailing.

Sound's Like You Have Been Busy, Bro If You Get Your Timing Down, Which Could Take 4 Or So Month's, Have 16 Plant's Finishing, & Another Right Behind Them, Then Clone's To Replace The One's That Finished, & Keep Up That Rotation, You Should Get A 1/4 To A 1/2 Pound Every Month, & That Number Will Increase with More Experience, To Get That Every Two Week's, You Would Have To Have Two Or Three more Flower Room's, It Takes A Flowering Plant At Least 56 To 65 Day's To Mature. There Is Not Anything That Mature's In Just Two Week's, That's Where All The Clone's Come In To Play, & Getting The Flowering Staggered So They Will Flower & Mature At Different Time's, Then Being Able To Replace Those Plant's With Clones To Keep The Rotation Going.

That's How I Have Mine Now, But It Took A While To Get It That Way.

& As Far As Convenience & Easy, I Can Change 11 Res.'s, In About A Hour & A Half & That's 130gal. Total, & Most Of That Time Is Waiting On The Water To Fill Back Up. I Use A Big Shop Vac To Suck The Water Out, & I Use A Smaller Shop Vac To Finish Up The Cleaning Of The Res.'s, & I Use The Old Water On My Outside Garden.

So You Have To Be The Judge, I Can Show You How To Build It & Run It, Put You Have To Be The One To Know If It's Right For Your Situation.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Hatch, 
I know that my plants take a little longer then two months to harvest, the last grow I was doing, I would just add x amount of plants from clone into flower, I did this enough times to get a harvest every two wks. I guess I just didn't write it the right way. 

My last grow I was able to continue for 6 months but then that's when the bugs came into play and I got tired of seeing the little fuckers so I just kept one to mother and made sure she didn't have any pests. 
If you go and click on to my name you can find some of the pics I took of some of the plants.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of the space and g-area


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 18, 2008)

I picked up some nutes a few days ago, I have never used them but herd they would make a difference. Adv.Sensi A and B grow and bloom, with overdrive and big bud and budswel any info or did i just blow two bills


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey hatch im just posting to say that this is one cool setup, I'm an outdoor grower but ive been wanting to start an indoor setup but haven't decided on what method to use. Your setup really caught my eye so ive been reading up on aeroponics and im thinking this is what im going to do. Thanks for inspiring me if I have any questions on how to set this bad boy up ill be sure post .


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Here are some pics of the space and g-area


Ya, We Can Do Something With That Space. The Reason I'd Like To See You Seal The Grow Space's Up, & Have Removable Door's, Is You Could Exchange The Air Better, Like Put A Inlet On One Side of The Door & A Exit Exhaust On The Other Side, Also I Think You could have Alot Of Light Transfer With Just The Tarp.
To Close Them In, All You Would Need Is Two Sheet's Of 3/4" Plywood, Seal The Bottom First, Cut A Good Size Excess Door In The Center, Then You Can Inner Lock The Door's Like I Have Picture SomeWhere Back There. After You Get The Plywood Up On The Bottom, You Can Stack The One For The Top Ontop Of That One, & Do The Same Thing.

Have You Got The Bug Problem Taken Care Of????


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I picked up some nutes a few days ago, I have never used them but herd they would make a difference. Adv.Sensi A and B grow and bloom, with overdrive and big bud and budswel any info or did i just blow two bills


Ya Advance Nut's Are Suppost To Be Pretty Good. I'll Have To Read Up On Them To See What All Supplement's You Will Need Along With The Nut's.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

xCrazyFoox said:


> Hey hatch im just posting to say that this is one cool setup, I'm an outdoor grower but ive been wanting to start an indoor setup but haven't decided on what method to use. Your setup really caught my eye so ive been reading up on aeroponics and im thinking this is what im going to do. Thanks for inspiring me if I have any questions on how to set this bad boy up ill be sure post .


Hey What's Up???,,,,,,,Thank You Kindly For Stopping In, & For The Kind Word's, I Just Try To Give Alittle Back, & If I Can Help Some One Out???,,,,,,,Well, That's What I'm Going To Do. Life Is To Short, We Better Try & Do What We Can While We Are Here!!!!,,,,,,[{""That's My Story Officer, & I'm Sticking To It""}],,,,,,,,,HEHEHEHE

But Ya, When You Get Ready Holler At Me & We'll See What We Can Come Up With!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Best Of Luck With Your Outside Grow!!!,,It's Rough Out There!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 18, 2008)

As you see I don't sleep when Im in the zone. 

Yes the bugs are all gone. and before I put anything into flow I will scrub the panda film with bleach and water. Then sok all of the vegging plants to triple check not one is learking around. 

I think I got the bugs because there is a window about 7" from the area. It will help with heat and air in and out but I will have to replace it. Its old and ready to go to window hell. 

I have decided to make the area a hidden room I'm going to put a wall up and cut a door between the studs that are paralel to a bedroom closet so I can get in and out of but the only problem will be access door, it will only be 15" or so. I just don't want to take any extra chances with friends, family, or anyone asking questions. 

I can also remove the top shelf so I have over 8' for the flower area. I don't know. I just have to get something to eat. 

I will go over the space and all of the variables to the T. This should make things more detailed. 



Thanks for your help.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> As you see I don't sleep when Im in the zone.
> 
> Yes the bugs are all gone. and before I put anything into flow I will scrub the panda film with bleach and water. Then sok all of the vegging plants to triple check not one is learking around.
> 
> ...


See, & No Problem It's My Pleasure To Help, & Ya, I'm Starving Also!!!!!,,,,,,,Catch You Later!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 18, 2008)

Nothing like subway at 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 18, 2008)

You had mentioned t5 lights, where is the best place to buy a system. Should I get a 2,4,6,8. I guess it would have to be the 8. Bring on the light....

With your exper. why are t5 better then a 400w system?


----------



## obie83 (Jul 18, 2008)

hey hatch what do you think is the best way to cure your supply and for how long


----------



## obie83 (Jul 18, 2008)

whats the easiest way to prune for one main cola. what i want to try to achieve is getting at least an oz or more per plant do you think that is realistic with the steps you told me about earlier. with 15 sites in 4 pods. would 2 600w still be enough for the four pods or should i get another 1000w. the 1000w would be easier for me to get plus cheaper free 99.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Nothing like subway at 4:30 in the morning.


& You Now That's Right!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> You had mentioned t5 lights, where is the best place to buy a system. Should I get a 2,4,6,8. I guess it would have to be the 8. Bring on the light....
> 
> With your exper. why are t5 better then a 400w system?


I'd Go With 8.

They Don't Need Much Light To Veg., The T-5's Are Cheaper To Run, & Cooler To Run.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

obie83 said:


> hey hatch what do you think is the best way to cure your supply and for how long


 
I Let It Hang For A Week, Then I Jar It, & Burp Them For About A Week, & They Are Good To Go!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

obie83 said:


> whats the easiest way to prune for one main cola. what i want to try to achieve is getting at least an oz or more per plant do you think that is realistic with the steps you told me about earlier. with 15 sites in 4 pods. would 2 600w still be enough for the four pods or should i get another 1000w. the 1000w would be easier for me to get plus cheaper free 99.


 
To Get A Single Cola, You Don't Prune At All, You Leave It Alone, Every Time You Prune-( Top ), Your Plant's The New Growth Comes Back As Two Site's.

Yes If You Have Skill's This Can Easily Be Done. 15 Sites-4 Pod's, With Two 600w.


----------



## obie83 (Jul 18, 2008)

a regular mason jar. how much per jar. dude you should write a book


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

obie83 said:


> a regular mason jar. how much per jar. dude you should write a book


Ya, They Are 400mls. Jar's, You Can Put A Fluffy 1/2, Or Stuff A Ounce In Each.

There Are Many Book's Out There Of The Same Stuff, If I Could Come Up With Something That Has Not Been Done, Ya Maybe That Would Be Ground's For A Book, But Intell Then , I'm Just Like All The Rest!!!!,,But Thank You For The Kind Word's!!!!!


----------



## obie83 (Jul 19, 2008)

do you have a link or something where it shows me exactly how to build the res and misters stuff like that and how much pvc and what size i need for the misters. dude i dont want to seem like a spider mite (pest) but i would like to know. how much money estimating you think i might spend for everything. last question do you use any co2 at all


----------



## HATCH (Jul 19, 2008)

obie83 said:


> do you have a link or something where it shows me exactly how to build the res and misters stuff like that and how much pvc and what size i need for the misters. dude i dont want to seem like a spider mite (pest) but i would like to know. how much money estimating you think i might spend for everything. last question do you use any co2 at all


 
Hey I Don't Mind, But Have You Started At The Front Of This Thread, & Clicked On Every Picture, & Gone to Every Link?????,,,,,,,,I Think You Will Find Everything You Are Lookiing For & Asking, All Your Question's Have Already Been Asked & Answered...... I Know Just The Other Day I Put Up Some Picture & All The Measurement's Of The Aero-Pod's, & The Bubbler's, & There Are Link's Where I Get Everything All Through This Thread. & As Fare As A Link That Show's Step By Step On How To Make Them, That Is Why I Made This Thread, This Is The Link, I Looked At The Commercial Aeroponic's Stuff On The Market, & I Made My Own Version!!!,,,,,So Look Around & Do Some Research Bro, It's All Right Here......Then Ounce You Have A Better Feel Of What Your After,,,,,,,You Can Start To Work.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Hatch, 
On another thread you said (I think) that using r. rooters will make the cloning process faster. Can you explain how/why. I'm just cloning at the moment in a dome and heat matt and it norm takes 2-3 wks. 

I'm going to try to make a cloner tomorrow. I will look back in your tread for the info I'm sure I saw it some where. Do you rec. hydrotrone the clay balls....


----------



## HATCH (Jul 19, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey Hatch,
> On another thread you said (I think) that using r. rooters will make the cloning process faster. Can you explain how/why. I'm just cloning at the moment in a dome and heat matt and it norm takes 2-3 wks.
> 
> I'm going to try to make a cloner tomorrow. I will look back in your tread for the info I'm sure I saw it some where. Do you rec. hydrotrone the clay balls....


I Use The Rapid Starter Plug's, Growth Technology Clonex Rooting Compound Gel, Botanicacare Power Clone Gel, & Schultz Take Root Hormone Powder, My Bubbler's & I Mist Them Abot Four To Five Timhes A Day For The First Three Or So Day's, I Use 18/6 On The Light Schedule, No Dome & No Heating Pad, & I See Root's In 3 To 4 Day's, They Are Fully Rotted In 7 To 10.......Sound's Like You Are Keeping Them To Hot & Humid, & Actually Slowing The Root Development Down.

Your Going To Try?????,,,,,,You Better Be Able To Build One!!!!,,,,,,,,About The Ball's, That Is Why I Use The 2" Basket's, So I Don't Have To Mess With Them, But I See Alot Of People Using Them, & They Just Bleach Them, & Wash Them Ofter Each Grow, & There Good To Go....Good Luck Tomorrow, I Have Faith In Ya!!!!


----------



## rgraves89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've just managed to read my way up until this point and first off I'd like to say kudos Hatch. It's very clear that your careful planning on hard work have made you a very happy grower. Secondly, I would like to say you've inspired me to start planning out my own perpetual aeroponics setup. That said, I'm working in a 6'x6'x7' light proof area that can easily be partitioned into several chambers (it is currently one large chamber).

How many chambers do you recommend I have? And how many square feet per chamber? I'm all for a 2 chamber or 3 chamber setup, I just wish I knew more of the numbers. Like: plants per chamber, length of time between harvests, yield, etc.

I'm currently running a 400 watt HPS lamp and would definitely be interested in adding another if it would increase my overall harvest. Also, I was thinking T5 lighting systems for the vegetation chambers, that way the HIDs could give me some serious buds on my babies. =D

I've been working on getting a perpetual harvest together for awhile now and right now I've got a batch of girls growing (my first set of mothers, in a drip feed system). So once I have this aeroponics setup ready my girls will be mothers and I can start taking some cuttings. Whoo!

Sorry if I just hopped in here, but I've read all of this in one sitting and I'm very excited to get things moving along. I would really appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 19, 2008)

rgraves89 said:


> I've just managed to read my way up until this point and first off I'd like to say kudos Hatch. It's very clear that your careful planning on hard work have made you a very happy grower. Secondly, I would like to say you've inspired me to start planning out my own perpetual aeroponics setup. That said, I'm working in a 6'x6'x7' light proof area that can easily be partitioned into several chambers (it is currently one large chamber).
> 
> How many chambers do you recommend I have? And how many square feet per chamber? I'm all for a 2 chamber or 3 chamber setup, I just wish I knew more of the numbers. Like: plants per chamber, length of time between harvests, yield, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey What's UP????........Welcome To HATCH Land!!!!,,,Jump In AnyTime!!!!

Yes We Can Do Somthing With That, You Have Any Picture So I Can See What We Are Working With????,,,,,,This 6' x 6', Is This In ANother Room Or The Door Open's To This Room???,,,,,,,Ventilation????, Maybe 1-Veg/Clone's/Moma's, & Two Flower Chamber Will Cut Down On Time In-Between Harvest. 6' x 6'????MMMMMMMMM Two Flower Chamber Side By Side Clone's & Mom's On Top?????,,,,,,,,You Will Like The Aeroponic's.

There Is Many Was That I'm Seeing You Go?????

Discribe More On How You Might Want It To Work???


----------



## rgraves89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well here is what I had in mind, how does this look? I only had time to do this so far. I'll finish the other views later on.







Let me know what you think. Thanks again.


----------



## obie83 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey hatch do you use any co2 at all


----------



## HATCH (Jul 19, 2008)

rgraves89 said:


> Well here is what I had in mind, how does this look? I only had time to do this so far. I'll finish the other views later on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, Look's OK, Yes Please Finish Your View's, & Show Where The Zipper's & Access, Or Is It Setting Back To Back???

BTW, This Is Looking Good, 400w x 4 Will Produce Some Nice Buddage!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 19, 2008)

obie83 said:


> hey hatch do you use any co2 at all


No, I Don't Use CO2, I Move Alot Of Air With My Intake's & Exhaust.

Did You find Some Of The Question's You Were Looking For????

Do You have A Better Idea On What You Are Wanting To Shoot For????


----------



## obie83 (Jul 19, 2008)

yes i did thanks, i belive im going to go with the half auroua indica and half ak47 so if i could get a pound each from the info and tips you gave me thats good enough for me. last thing i think how tall are your clones before you flower them


----------



## HATCH (Jul 19, 2008)

obie83 said:


> yes i did thanks, i belive im going to go with the half auroua indica and half ak47 so if i could get a pound each from the info and tips you gave me thats good enough for me. last thing i think how tall are your clones before you flower them


Well I Like To Take A 6" Clone, I Have Started Flowering Them After 10 Day's Of Rooting, All The Way To 3-Weeks Or So Veg, If The Go That Long They Are Around 12" To 18"....In My Situation, It Depend's On When I Have A Open Site In The Flower Room's.......So When I Use Some Clone's, I Try To Make New Clone's To Replace Those ASAP..........I Don't Like To Have Empty Site's!!!!!!HEHEHEHEHE

Those Are Good Strain's........Good Luck On Your Success!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Hatch so after sitting down and trying to figure what might work for my set up/area, I came up with this. 

Check out the pic. and tell me what you think.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 20, 2008)

The pic did not rotate. The area is 8.5 top to bottom. and 6' wide. 

Three areas 1. mother, 2. flower, 3. cloner / extra area.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 20, 2008)

You Can But The Mother's With The Clones, & Make The Flower Area Bigger.

You Can Also Clone From Clones.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 20, 2008)

HATCH said:


> You Can But The Mother's With The Clones, & Make The Flower Area Bigger.
> 
> You Can Also Clone From Clones.


When I was going through different designs I figured I would need more height for the plants that will be in flower and the mother plants. The clones will only be 6". 

I didn't know if it would be better just to have the mother plants in soil and make the bubbler for the cloner and areo for the flowers. 

Do you think that two feet high will big enough for the mothers? I don't. 

I like the height of the flower area, this would allow me not to have to bend down as much. 

How would revamp the space? I will also need to know about air flow so the temps stay in the right zones.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 20, 2008)

I also went back into your tread and was looking for pics of your bubbler, I don't if I'm just not getting it or what. 

The machine that you made is like an EZ-Clone, right? With sprayers/misters.

I thought a bubbler was when you would use air stones and when the (bubbles) rose to the top and popped the water would splash the stems of the cuttings.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 20, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> When I was going through different designs I figured I would need more height for the plants that will be in flower and the mother plants. The clones will only be 6".
> 
> I didn't know if it would be better just to have the mother plants in soil and make the bubbler for the cloner and areo for the flowers.
> 
> ...


The Mother Can Be In A Space Of 2'-6" To 3', They Won't Get That Big, Because You Will Be Taking The New Grow For Clone's.....If You Feel Better With Mom's Being In Soil????,That Up To You........Bubbler's For Clone's-Big Yes,,,,,,,Aeroponic's For Flowering-Another Big Yes!!!

AirFlow, You Will Need to Exchange The Air Every Hour Or So, When Light's Are Off, I Run My Intake & Exhaust Along With The Light's On, To Control The Heat....Then When They Are Off They Come On Every two Hour's For 15-Minutes, In The Grow Chamber's I Have Osculating Fan's That Run 24/7, To Move The Air Though The Plant's At All-times. 

Hope That Covered That, If Not We'll Try Again.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 20, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I also went back into your tread and was looking for pics of your bubbler, I don't if I'm just not getting it or what.
> 
> The machine that you made is like an EZ-Clone, right? With sprayers/misters.
> 
> I thought a bubbler was when you would use air stones and when the (bubbles) rose to the top and popped the water would splash the stems of the cuttings.


You are Right On All The Above, My Bubbler's Have The Airstone's just Like That, I Just Added Aeroponic's Technology, To help Water The Root's Better, & With The Mister's It Create's More Oxygen.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 20, 2008)

HATCH said:


> The Mother Can Be In A Space Of 2'-6" To 3', They Won't Get That Big, Because You Will Be Taking The New Grow For Clone's.....If You Feel Better With Mom's Being In Soil????,That Up To You........Bubbler's For Clone's-Big Yes,,,,,,,Aeroponic's For Flowering-Another Big Yes!!!
> 
> 
> Its not that I feel better with the mothers in soil, its were they are at now. Or maybe I do feel a little as ease scene this will be my first time growing this way.
> ...



Its not that I feel better with the mothers in soil, its were they are at now. Or maybe I do feel a little as ease scene this will be my first time growing this way.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 20, 2008)

HATCH said:


> You are Right On All The Above, My Bubbler's Have The Airstone's just Like That, I Just Added Aeroponic's Technology, To help Water The Root's Better, & With The Mister's It Create's More Oxygen.



So if this is the case are your cloning machine and Aeroponics machine the same, just in different sizes? 

Are you using 2" net pots in both the cloner and flower area????


I just got back for HD and they didn't have shittttttt. Off to Lows


----------



## HATCH (Jul 20, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> So if this is the case are your cloning machine and Aeroponics machine the same, just in different sizes?
> 
> Are you using 2" net pots in both the cloner and flower area????
> 
> ...


Ok, The Reason They Are Not The Same Is, The Bubbler/With Aeroponic Technology, Are All In One Airstones, Pump/ Mister's, & It's Own Res.
The Aeroponic's Pod's Just Have The Mister's Inside & Drain To A Res, That Has The Airstone's & Pump's In Them.

Is That Maybe Alittle Clearer????

Yes, I Use The 2" Net Pot's All The Way.

Been There Done That!!!,,,,,,,Sometime Neither Have Anything!!!!,,,,,,That Will Pissss You Off, & Get Frustrating!!!......But Eventually You Will Get It All!!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 20, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Its not that I feel better with the mothers in soil, its were they are at now. Or maybe I do feel a little as ease scene this will be my first time growing this way.


The Only Thing Abought That, That I Can Think Of, Is After A While I Like To Flower The Mom's & Rotate New One's In From Clone's.....They Get To Big, & Have To Big Of Root Structure.....??????,,,,,,,,,That Just My 2cent's On That....


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 21, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Ok, The Reason They Are Not The Same Is, The Bubbler/With Aeroponic Technology, Are All In One Airstones, Pump/ Mister's, & It's Own Res.
> The Aeroponic's Pod's Just Have The Mister's Inside & Drain To A Res, That Has The Airstone's & Pump's In Them.
> 
> Is That Maybe Alittle Clearer????
> ...



Ok, yes now I understand the difference between the two. I just wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 21, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Ok, yes now I understand the difference between the two. I just wasn't thinking clearly.


Good Deal!!!

Where You At On The New Set Up???


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 21, 2008)

HATCH said:


> You Can But The Mother's With The Clones, & Make The Flower Area Bigger.
> 
> You Can Also Clone From Clones.



Hatch can you take a moment and explain what you would do different using my total area, the pic of the diagram. 

I'm just not processing the way this will turn out in my mind, due to the lack of experience in this area. I just rather not have to rebuild the whole area again. 


Thanks Bro- 

Peace-


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 21, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Good Deal!!!
> 
> Where You At On The New Set Up???



Not very far, I was able to get most of the items on the list that you provided. 
I'm unclear on what is for what at this time but I'm sure We will get going.


I didn't get the 32 180* misters because they were $1 each. 
3/4" hose swivel connect female threads-3/4 male thread's inline filter
3/4" hose swivel connnect female thread-3/4" male thread Y
2' 1/2" water hose male-female opposite 

did not find yet.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 21, 2008)

Tell Me Something First,,,,,,,,Ok In Your Drawing You Said Something About A Tent???,,,,,Do You Have The Tent, & What Size Is It If You Do???

Tell Me What The Space Is That You want This??? 6' x 6' x 8'???,,,,,Access From Both Side's Top & Bottom??, Or One Side???


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 21, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Tell Me Something First,,,,,,,,Ok In Your Drawing You Said Something About A Tent???,,,,,Do You Have The Tent, & What Size Is It If You Do???
> 
> Tell Me What The Space Is That You want This??? 6' x 6' x 8'???,,,,,Access From Both Side's Top & Bottom??, Or One Side???


I don't think I said anything about a tent.???

My area is 6'wide x 30"deep x 8 1/2' high. 

The area is a pre built in unit in a wall from the 50's or something. Right now the area has a shelf that is 5 1/2' from the ground. 

The diagram shows three areas, area A. would be 2' wide x 6 1/2' high x 30" deep(mother area). Area B. would be 4' wide x 6 1/2' high x 30" deep (flower area). Area C. would be 6' wide x 2' high x 30" deep (clone area)

This is just a thought and nothing is set in stone.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 22, 2008)

You must have been busy with all of your clones. Let me know how things turned out. 

Peace=)


----------



## HATCH (Jul 22, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> You must have been busy with all of your clones. Let me know how things turned out.
> 
> Peace=)


See, See


----------



## HATCH (Jul 22, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hatch can you take a moment and explain what you would do different using my total area, the pic of the diagram.
> 
> I'm just not processing the way this will turn out in my mind, due to the lack of experience in this area. I just rather not have to rebuild the whole area again.
> 
> ...


Ok LoganSmith, Hey What's UP?????,,,,,,,,,,,In The First Drawing, Is The Front View Of The Grow Area, The Bottom Can Be 5' Tall x 6' Wide, Have A Door To Access The Plant's Of 3' Wide x 2'-6" Tall, & A Access Door To Get To The Res. That Could Be 2' Wide x 1' Tall........I Didn't Put It On The Drawing, But In The Front Panel, Down Low You Could Put Your Intake Air, Then In The Oppisite Side In The Upper Corner Put A Exhaust Air.........This Bottom Area Would Be Your Flower Chamber, You Could Put Your Light Mover & 600w. HPS, & Have 4-Aeroponic Pod's, With Up To 15 Or So Plant's In Each, Or Less What Ever You Are Needing.

It Would Be Real Easy To Do This, Just Put 2"x4" Around The Back & Side's Of The Space At 1' & At 5',,,,,Cut A Piece Of Plywood 30" x 6' For The Top Piece, The Front Piece Will Be 5' Tall x 6' Wide & Where You Are Going To Add The 1' x 6' Piece To The Front Top To Get 5', Put A 2"x4"x6' Across It Spitting The Joint.,,,,,,Then Cut A Piece Of Plywood 29 1/4" Wide x 6' For The SubFloor For The Aeroponic Pod's Will Sit Above The Res., Get A Hole Saw & Cut Some Hole's For The Drain's.

You Might Have To Get In The Flower Chamber Ounce You Have It Biult, & Check For Light Leak's???


The Top Would Be 3 1/2' x 6', You Could Have 3-Aero-Bubbler's For Clone's, & Your Pot's For Mom's, Or Just 4-Aero-Bubbler's For All Of Them, That Would Be Up To You, Have 4' & 2' Flourescent's In The Top. You Could Have A Front On It Our Leave It Open??? 

Ok, The Second Picture Is Just A Cut-Away, Of What The Inside Would Look Like.

This Is Something We Can Start With. So Check It Out & Holler Back!!

Like You Said, None Of This Is In Stone!!!,,,,,,Just My 2cent's!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 22, 2008)

What up??????????????

Your drawing is what my area looks like now, just with out the doors and aero pod. 

As of now I'm just getting the aero cloner done. I got the same sub pump that you have 258gph for 15 bucks. U got to love HF. I will take some pics and show you.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 22, 2008)

lkop,0o

.,=[-l


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is my new cloner, not finish yet but getting there. 

Peace-


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Here is my new cloner, not finish yet but getting there.
> 
> Peace-


Ya, The Cloner Is Getting There......You Might Have To Raise The Mister Bar Up, Abot 4" To 6" To Get The Basket's Good & Soaked, I Have Used Those Mister's In The Past, They Do A Good Job, Just Stay On Top Of Them & Check To Make Sure Stuff Doesn't Get Caught Under The Cap, If It Does You Can Pop The Cap Off Real Easy & Clean Them.

The Only Other Thing Is I Like To Use The 10 Gal. Rubbermaid's For The Clone's, 1) They Are Only 9" Tall & You Can Get Them Is A Smaller Area. 2) The Mister Bar Doesn't Have To Be As High.

But , Look's Like You Have A Good Start. Keep Working On It!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> lkop,0o
> 
> .,=[-l


AAAAUUUUUUUHHHHHHH, HHHHHHUUUUUUUU???????????????????????neutral:


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> What up??????????????
> 
> Your drawing is what my area looks like now, just with out the doors and aero pod.
> 
> As of now I'm just getting the aero cloner done. I got the same sub pump that you have 258gph for 15 bucks. U got to love HF. I will take some pics and show you.


 
This Is A Good Think??????EH??????


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 23, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Ya, The Cloner Is Getting There......You Might Have To Raise The Mister Bar Up, Abot 4" To 6" To Get The Basket's Good & Soaked, I Have Used Those Mister's In The Past, They Do A Good Job, Just Stay On Top Of Them & Check To Make Sure Stuff Doesn't Get Caught Under The Cap, If It Does You Can Pop The Cap Off Real Easy & Clean Them.
> 
> The Only Other Thing Is I Like To Use The 10 Gal. Rubbermaid's For The Clone's, 1) They Are Only 9" Tall & You Can Get Them Is A Smaller Area. 2) The Mister Bar Doesn't Have To Be As High.
> 
> But , Look's Like You Have A Good Start. Keep Working On It!!!!



This is a ten gallon container. And these are micro jet heads, I got misters but they didn't seam to work. ???


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 23, 2008)

HATCH said:


> AAAAUUUUUUUHHHHHHH, HHHHHHUUUUUUUU???????????????????????neutral:


Ahh, this would be my puppy she likes to get down and put her paws into things, I guess she hit the submit key. haha


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 23, 2008)

HATCH said:


> This Is A Good Think??????EH??????


I guess it could be, but the only thing that I really don't like is that when I need to check on the top I have to use a ladder. Dam short gens.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 23, 2008)

Should I get the ez cloner misters and if so where is a good place to buy them. I have herd that they are the best to use. I also would like to get 2" net pots. I will look on line. 


Peace-


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

HATCH said:


> No, The 20 gal. & 40 Gal. Are Just For The Res's, You Would Just Need One Or The Other.
> 
> OK, When I Lay Out The Top's For The Hole's, I Find The Center Of The Top, & Put Some Refferance Line That Cross In The Middle, Then I Lay The Sites Out In Row's, I Have Some where I Have 3 to A Row, 4 , 5, & 6....The More You Get The Harder It Is, But Take Your Time, Get It All Laid Out Before You Get Drill Them Out With A 2" Hole Saw.
> 
> ...


 
Here Are Some Link's To The Mister's, & 2" Net Pot's.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I guess it could be, but the only thing that I really don't like is that when I need to check on the top I have to use a ladder. Dam short gens.


Say Bro, Same Here, I Have To Get On A Small Ladder To Get To My Clone Chamber's, I Have Just One of Those Little Kitchen Step Stool's, Work's Good, & It Fold's Up..........I Like The Flowering To Be On The Bottom, So The Res. Is On The Very Bottom....Guess You Can Do It, To Suit You????


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> This is a ten gallon container. And these are micro jet heads, I got misters but they didn't seam to work. ???


That Dude Just look Taller Then 9", More Like 12"?????


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Ahh, this would be my puppy she likes to get down and put her paws into things, I guess she hit the submit key. haha


 
Hey, He, Or She Was Just Tying To Help, & Add There 2cent's, Just To Bad We Need A Translater????,,,,,,Me No Savy CoonDog Short Paw???????HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 23, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Hey, He, Or She Was Just Tying To Help, & Add There 2cent's, Just To Bad We Need A Translater????,,,,,,Me No Savy CoonDog Short Paw???????HEHEHEHEHE


LOL.... 

For sure, the funniest thing is when I spar up she runs in my lap and won't leave me alone unless she gets her fix. Silly doggy tricks are for kids.


----------



## andymac (Jul 23, 2008)

Rep to you Hatch - enough fucking said


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

andymac said:


> Rep to you Hatch - enough fucking said


 
Well Thank You Kind Sir!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,& if There Is Anything I Can Help You Out With, Just Holler!!!!!,,,,,,Ya Hear!!!!!!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

y dont you take pic's of your plant...and only of growroom/stuff...
da plantDOC.... I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT ALL THAT STUFF GROW'S...


----------



## HATCH (Jul 24, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> y dont you take pic's of your plant...and only of growroom/stuff...
> da plantDOC.... I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT ALL THAT STUFF GROW'S...


Well Sir, This Is Grow-Room's Design & Set-Up's Form Right????,,,,,,,,,,,,And All The Picture's Of My Stuff, Are To Help Other's In There Setting Up There Stuff!!!,,,Sorry If It Wasn't Helpful Or Entertaining For You????

But, Thank You Kindly, For Takiing The Time To Leave a Post.

Maybe You Need To Check-Out The Two Thread's In My Sig.,,,,The First Thread Is Some Of My Grow's To The Present (Which I Need To Up-Date), But The Second Thread, Is Nothing But Trich. & Bud Porn!!!!!!!!

Hope You Find What You Are Looking For?????,,,,,,,,,& Hopefully You Will Leave A Post When You Find It!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,Later HATCH


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

no i did not mean eney disrespect but it's a grate room and i would love to see what could come out of it so am sorry if you took my post the wrong way...so keep up the hard work..and good luck..da plantDOC


----------



## HATCH (Jul 24, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> no i did not mean eney disrespect but it's a grate room and i would love to see what could come out of it so am sorry if you took my post the wrong way...so keep up the hard work..and good luck..da plantDOC


 
It's All Good Bro, I Was Just Trying To Explain What's Up With All The Picture's Of Just Grow Equipment, & Tell You where All The Bud's Are At!!!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

HATCH said:


> It's All Good Bro, I Was Just Trying To Explain What's Up With All The Picture's Of Just Grow Equipment, & Tell You where All The Bud's Are At!!!!!


COOL am glad that you did not take it disrespectfull...so are you still veggin...and do you run c02..
da plantDOC


----------



## HATCH (Jul 24, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> COOL am glad that you did not take it disrespectfull...so are you still veggin...and do you run c02..
> da plantDOC


No I Don't Use Co2, I Just Exchange Alot Of Air!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Yes, I Alway's Have Some Veg'ing, & Alway's Have Some Budding, & Rooting, I Have Seven Chamber's, I Think They Call It Prepetually Growing, Like Year Round.

You Must Not Have Got Past The First Page Or Something????EH


----------



## obie83 (Jul 26, 2008)

hey hatch quick question. there is always water in the aero pod right, now what are the chances that my roots will grow long enough to actually sit in this water. wouldn't that be bad for the plants. or do i trim the roots right above the water level
every few days.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 26, 2008)

obie83 said:


> hey hatch quick question. there is always water in the aero pod right, now what are the chances that my roots will grow long enough to actually sit in this water. wouldn't that be bad for the plants. or do i trim the roots right above the water level
> every few days.


Hey What's UP????,,,,,,,,,Ya, There Is ALittle Water That Get's Trapped In The Rib's Of The Bottom Of The Rubbermaid's,,,,,,This Is No Big Deal, & Yes, My Root's Grow To The Bottom Of The Pod All The Time, The Water Is Refreshed Every Time The Pump Come's On, The Root's Suck Up The Water Alot Of The Time, Or The Water Just Evaporate's & Dries Up...This Won't Hurt You...

How Are Thing Coming Along???,,,,,,, Do You Have Anytrhing Growing Yet???? 

Well, Best Of Luck!!!!!


----------



## obie83 (Jul 27, 2008)

not yet still planning, last thing i think i need to know is do i use a separte resaviour for each tub or just run four hoses from on large tub to each.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 27, 2008)

obie83 said:


> not yet still planning, last thing i think i need to know is do i use a separte resaviour for each tub or just run four hoses from on large tub to each.


Are You Talking About The Aero-Bubbler's????,,,,,,,Or The Aeroponic Pod's????,,,,,,,,,& How Many Are You Talking About??????

If You Are Talking About The Aero-Bubbler Pod's,,,,,Each One Has It's Own Pump-258gph Or Bigger.

If You Are Talking About The Aeroponic Pod's,,,,,,,,You Can Have 4-On One Pump Of 1200gph Or Bigger, Out Of One Res., So There Will Need To Be A Line Ran To Each Pod From The Pump, & All The Pod's Need To Drain Back To That Res...

Hope This Made It Alittle Clear????,,,,,,,,,Make Sure You Understand Before Making A Mess Or What-Not????

Your Scaring Me!!!


----------



## obie83 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats what i needed to know


----------



## HATCH (Jul 27, 2008)

obie83 said:


> thats what i needed to know


`

Cool Daddy-O!!!!!~~~~Now Get To Work!!!!!~~~~~~~~I Won't To See Some Green In Your Near-Future!!!!!!

P.S.just kidding!!!hehehehe,,,,,,no pressure


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 28, 2008)

Whats up Hatch, I should be getting my 2" net pots and neoprem in a few days, ordered 100 just to make sure I have back ups, plus it was cheaper then the hydro store. They wanted 60 cents for each 2" net pot. I didn't even ask about the neoprem disks. 

Any who... thought I would say what up. 
So what up.... 

Peace-=


----------



## HATCH (Jul 28, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Whats up Hatch, I should be getting my 2" net pots and neoprem in a few days, ordered 100 just to make sure I have back ups, plus it was cheaper then the hydro store. They wanted 60 cents for each 2" net pot. I didn't even ask about the neoprem disks.
> 
> Any who... thought I would say what up.
> So what up....
> ...


Thank's For Shout-Out!!!!!,,,,,,What's UP?????,,,,,,Nothing But The Weed's!!!!!!~~~~~~HEHEHEHE

Sound's Like A Good Deal On The Net's & Neoprene's,,,,,But Hey, Your Local-Hydro-Store Has to Pay The Bill's!!!,,,,But It's Alway's Good To Save & Get A Good Deal!!,,,,,,,Later Bro, HATCH


----------



## obie83 (Aug 1, 2008)

whats up hatch. wanted to get your opinon on something. do you think i could get 60 2'' pots in this thing http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd2949118 thinkin i could maybe flower all the way through with it. what do you think. and how many gph pump would i need


----------



## HATCH (Aug 1, 2008)

obie83 said:


> whats up hatch. wanted to get your opinon on something. do you think i could get 60 2'' pots in this thing http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd2949118 thinkin i could maybe flower all the way through with it. what do you think. and how many gph pump would i need


Hey What's UP????,,,,,,,,Nothing But The Grass!!!HEHEHE

Say Bro, I Couldn't Get That Link To Work?????,,,,,,,,,What Size Is It????,,,,,,Try It Again????


----------



## obie83 (Aug 1, 2008)

3A05Roughneck® Hi-Top Storage Box - 54 gal42.5x21.5x18.6in


----------



## obie83 (Aug 1, 2008)

heres the link again http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd2949118


----------



## HATCH (Aug 1, 2008)

obie83 said:


> heres the link again http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/product.jhtml?prodId=HPProd2949118


 
Yes It Will Work, You Can Get 60-In It Easy,,,,,,500gph Pump, With A Mister Bar Of 20 Or So Mister's,,,,,,,,,Make Sure It Get's In The Corner's Good,,,,& The End's,,,,,,,,& Yes You Could Start To Finish In Them,,,,Still Have To Change The Res.,,,Every 10-Day's,,,,,,,,,When You Going To Start?????,,,,,Well Hurry Up!!!!& Get To Work!!!!


----------



## obie83 (Aug 1, 2008)

tomarrow most likely just got paid today. so im going to sit here and figure out how much pvc and things like that im going to need. just scaling up a bit in size i guess.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 1, 2008)

obie83 said:


> tomarrow most likely just got paid today. so im going to sit here and figure out how much pvc and things like that im going to need. just scaling up a bit in size i guess.


See, See,,,,,,,,,Good Deal,,,,,,Ya, You Alway's Study 2 Or 3 Time's!!!!,,,,,,Build It Ounce!!!!!,,,,,,,Best of Luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 2, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Thank's For Shout-Out!!!!!,,,,,,What's UP?????,,,,,,Nothing But The Weed's!!!!!!~~~~~~HEHEHEHE
> 
> Sound's Like A Good Deal On The Net's & Neoprene's,,,,,But Hey, Your Local-Hydro-Store Has to Pay The Bill's!!!,,,,But It's Alway's Good To Save & Get A Good Deal!!,,,,,,,Later Bro, HATCH



Ya I love deals, and paying $70 for 100 2" nets and 100 neop. disk will work for me


----------



## HATCH (Aug 2, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Ya I love deals, and paying $70 for 100 2" nets and 100 neop. disk will work for me


Hell Ya!!!!,,,,,,,That Was A Great Deal!!!!,,,,,,,,,,There Usaully $.5o To $.60 A Peace's,,,,,,,,,& I Bet You Didn't Have To Burn Any Gas Money???EH????

Know You Need To Fill Them UP!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Best Of Luck My Brother..

Hey, I Say You & Stinkbud Talking About Photography School & Camera's,,,,,Man, About 7-Month's Ago, When I Bought This New Digital, & It Being So Easy To Upload On The Laptop, & Not Have To Mess With Film!!!!!,,,,,,,,I Really Love Taking Picture's Now!!!!!!,,,,,,,Never Was Any Good But I Still Love Taking Them & Then Checking Them Out In High Def.,,,,,,,Then When I Figured Out How To Attach Some Of My Other Len's, & Can Get The Micro Shot's,,,WOW,,,,Now That Is Freaking Cool!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,Well-Any-Way,,,Can't Wait For You To Get Thing's Rolling & See Some of That Photograghy School That You Have Learnt!!!!!......Later Bro!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 2, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Hell Ya!!!!,,,,,,,That Was A Great Deal!!!!,,,,,,,,,,There Usaully $.5o To $.60 A Peace's,,,,,,,,,& I Bet You Didn't Have To Burn Any Gas Money???EH????
> 
> Know You Need To Fill Them UP!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Best Of Luck My Brother..
> 
> Hey, I Say You & Stinkbud Talking About Photography School & Camera's,,,,,Man, About 7-Month's Ago, When I Bought This New Digital, & It Being So Easy To Upload On The Laptop, & Not Have To Mess With Film!!!!!,,,,,,,,I Really Love Taking Picture's Now!!!!!!,,,,,,,Never Was Any Good But I Still Love Taking Them & Then Checking Them Out In High Def.,,,,,,,Then When I Figured Out How To Attach Some Of My Other Len's, & Can Get The Micro Shot's,,,WOW,,,,Now That Is Freaking Cool!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,Well-Any-Way,,,Can't Wait For You To Get Thing's Rolling & See Some of That Photograghy School That You Have Learnt!!!!!......Later Bro!!!



Ya I really enjoy it. My girlfriends mom lives out on top of a Mountain with no one around for miles, I just took some great shoots. I also will be getting some new lens when I start making a little more money, or save about $4-$5K.


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 2, 2008)

I also have about three books for cs3 that I'm reading. This is a great read, some much info to consume. 

Peace-


----------



## HATCH (Aug 2, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Ya I really enjoy it. My girlfriends mom lives out on top of a Mountain with no one around for miles, I just took some great shoots. I also will be getting some new lens when I start making a little more money, or save about $4-$5K.[/quot
> 
> Ya Bro,,,,,I Bet They Are Some Great, Breath Taking Shot's!!!,,,,,,,Ya, For Some Reason They Just Don't Give That Stuff Away!!!!!,,,,,,,It's Crazy What Some Of Those Len's Cost!!!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Aug 2, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I also have about three books for cs3 that I'm reading. This is a great read, some much info to consume.
> 
> Peace-


Sound's Good!!!~~~~~Just Catch A Good Buzz!!!!,,,,,,,,,,& Absorb On My Brother!,,,


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, so I just finished my aero cloner last night. I redesigned the aero part to mimic the EZ cloner (look). 
I have put a total of 30 180* sprayers, 4 90* sprayers, and 5 360* sprayers.

So I tried to get on last night but the I kept getting an error. I didn't know how long you keep the sprayers on??? So I put them a timer 15 minutes on and 45 minutes off. 
Also do you put anything in the water, I just added B1 for root growth. 
I have about 5 gallons in the ten gallon container, the sprayers are working perfect so far. 

I took a total of 25 cuttings and decided to do a test with them,
I have 6 in the organic plugs(which with using the neop disks I find the plugs to be to tall so I cut about 1/2" of the top(organic plug). 
I have 6 in a material that I been using for a while and get a ok % rate(I just redesigned them by making them thinner) no it looks like a plug. 
I have 6 with out any plug, just the neop disk holding them in place. I did cut the bigger sun leaves by 60%. I also cut the stem down the middle and used some root hormones. 
Then the final 7 are in just the neop disk with no hormones and just the normal 45* cut at the bottom of the stem. 

Hatch let me know what you think and any advice on the time for the sprayers and if I should add anything else to the water. 

Peace and thanks for all of the help.-


----------



## HATCH (Aug 4, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Ok, so I just finished my aero cloner last night. I redesigned the aero part to mimic the EZ cloner (look).
> I have put a total of 30 180* sprayers, 4 90* sprayers, and 5 360* sprayers.
> 
> So I tried to get on last night but the I kept getting an error. I didn't know how long you keep the sprayers on??? So I put them a timer 15 minutes on and 45 minutes off.
> ...


LoganSmith, Hey What's UP???????

Ya, Think They Were Doing Maintenance Last Night????,,I Was Getting The Error Also.....

But Hell Ya!!!!,,, Sound's Like A Great Break-Though,,,,,,Great Job On The Aero-Bubbler!!!!!,,,,,Great Experiment,,..I'm Betting On The One With Hormones, Basket-Neoprene,,,,,You Should See A Bump-Then A Root, In About 3 Day's,Usaully Right Under The Neoprene...,,,,,,,The One's With The Plug's Could Be Developing This Fast,,But They Won't Break-Through The Plug Until Day 4 To 5,,,,,,,,Really Don't Know About The One's With Just The 45*,,,,,,That's How StinkBud Does His,Think He Said He See Root's In 6 To 7 Day's????

You Are Right On With The Timer-Of-The-Pump,,,,,,That Will Keep Them Wet, & Give Them Time To Breath,,,,,After About 10 To 14 Day's When They Have Good Root Stucture, You can move The Timer To Every 2-Hour's 15-Minutes On,,,,,Then After A Week You Can Move It To Every 4-Hour's 15-Minutes On..

Well, Congrate's On The Great Break-Through,,,,,,,,& Best Of Luck,,,As Alway's,,,,,Later,,,HATCH


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 4, 2008)

HATCH said:


> LoganSmith, Hey What's UP???????
> 
> Ya, Think They Were Doing Maintenance Last Night????,,I Was Getting The Error Also.....
> 
> ...


Hay thanks, the only thing I dont have is the bubble, I need to get some tubing.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 5, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hay thanks, the only thing I dont have is the bubble, I need to get some tubing.[/quote
> 
> Yes, That Is A Must,,,,& The More Bubbles The Better!!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 5, 2008)

HATCH said:


> LoganSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Hay thanks, the only thing I dont have is the bubble, I need to get some tubing.[/quote
> ...


----------



## HATCH (Aug 6, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> HATCH said:
> 
> 
> > You never said how much water you put in your pod, and what you put in it, how often should I change the water?
> ...


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 6, 2008)

HATCH said:


> LoganSmith said:
> 
> 
> > OOO Sorry, I Fill It Up To The Mister Bar,,I Don't Go Over Them, But Up To Them,,,,My Mister Bar's Are About A 1" Below The Basket's......I Change The Water In The Res's, Every 10-Day's,,,,,,,If You Are Just Speaking Of The Cloner's?????,,,,,,,The First 10-Day's Is Just Tap-Water,,,,,,,,Then I PH The Water & Add The Nut's .....Then After They Are Rooted, If I Have A Site Open, I Will Move It,,,If Not, I Will Veg. Them In The Aero--Bubbler's, Till I Can Move Them To The Aeroponic's Pod's......Then When The Bubbler Is Empty Again,,,,I Repeat,,,& Repeat!!!,,,Nice!!!
> ...


----------



## HATCH (Aug 6, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> HATCH said:
> 
> 
> > Just get one of those 2050 cfm intake fans that should take care of it
> ...


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 6, 2008)

HATCH said:


> LoganSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, That Would Be Nice If It Was That Simple!!!!!,,,,,,,All The Light's Run At Different Time's,,,,So I Have to Section Everything Out To All The Different Chamber's,,,,And I'm Doing The CoolTube's Totally Separately From All The Other Intakes & Exhaust's,,,,,,,,It's Has Taken Some Research to Figure The Best Way, & The Hot Air From The Light Can Never Be In Your Grow Space...,,,,Then The intaking & Exhausting Of just The air in The Grow Space's Is Easily Controlled...I Was Alway's Under The Impression That If Ya, You Suck Enough Out That It Will Keep Cool????,,,,,,,But When It's 100+ Outside, & It's Harder To Cool Anything & Everything Inside,,,,,,I've Been Able To Get Away With That Method,,,,,,But Just Felt Like There Is A Easier Way????,,,,,,,,& Now I Have Found It!!!!,,,,The Light Make All The Heat,,,,,So Never Allow That Heat To Be In The Grow Room, So I'm Going To Get Air From Outside Of The Chamber's, Push & Pull Through The CoolTube's & Out Through The Attic To Outside,,Eventaully That Will Be x 5, But Right Now I'm Doing Three Chamber's. Each CoolTube Will Have 235cfm Axail Pushing & A 95cfm Active Air Squirrel Fan Pulling, & I'm Adding Another 465cfm Active Air Squirrel Fan To The Flower Chamber's Exhaust System....& I Hope To Get Everything Back To A 78* Peak!!!!~~~~~& Not Give Flying Fuck How Hot It Is Outside!!!!!
> ...


----------



## HATCH (Aug 6, 2008)

Keep Them Wet, & The Root's Will Pop Out Before You Know It!!!!

Ya, Maybe I Over Think Thing's & Make It Harder????,,,,,,,,But I Had To Think of Some Way To Get A Hold On The Heat!!!,,,,,,,,,Guess I Could Just Grow The Winter Month's?????,,,,,,,,,,Or Not!!!!!!,Ya, Right!!!EH!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 15, 2008)

What going on Hatch???

I still don't have any roots popping yet. But there not dead...


----------



## HATCH (Aug 15, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> What going on Hatch???
> 
> I still don't have any roots popping yet. But there not dead...


MMMMMMM,,,That's Odd!!!!,,,,,,It's been Over 14-Day's Right????,,,,,,,I Start Seeing Bump's at 3-Day's & Everything Will Be Fully Rooted In 7-Day's!!!!~~~~Well It Is A Good Thing That They are Still Alive!!!!

In All The Different Way's You Cloned,,,There Are Nun, With Root's????

Can You Get Some Pic's???,,,,Of The Plant's & The Stem In The Basket's????,,,,,,What Are The Temp's????,,,Water & Area????,,,,,Is The PH Real High???? 

Don't Give Up On Them!!!,,,,,,,,Well Figure It Out!!!


----------



## HATCH (Aug 16, 2008)

OK,,Hey What's UP????,,,,,,,,,Here Is what I Came Up With In The First Grow Room,,I Got A 10" 665cfm. Dayton Axail To Push & A 95cfm. Active Air Squirrel Fan Pulling Through The CoolTube,,,,It Has Dropped My Temp's 20*!!!!Fuck-A-Right!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,I Also Added A 465cfm. Active Air Squirrel Fan To The Chamber's Exhaust System!!!!!

I Also Hung This 1000w. Eye Hortilux Super EN Vertical,,,,,That MotherFucker Is Throwing Light & Lum's,,,Bouncing Off The Wall's!!!,,,,,,That Fucking Chamber Is Glowing!!!!!,,,,,,The Closest Plant's are About 8" & The Furthest Are Around 26" & There Is 30-Plant's On Each Side!!!!I Thank I Like It!!!For Sure!!!

Here Are Some Shot's Of The Install!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 16, 2008)

HATCH said:


> MMMMMMM,,,That's Odd!!!!,,,,,,It's been Over 14-Day's Right????,,,,,,,I Start Seeing Bump's at 3-Day's & Everything Will Be Fully Rooted In 7-Day's!!!!~~~~Well It Is A Good Thing That They are Still Alive!!!!
> 
> In All The Different Way's You Cloned,,,There Are Nun, With Root's????
> 
> ...


Not one is popping in any of the different types. I don't have any time to take pics, but when I do I will drop you a line. 

Normally it is taking 20 days for the roots to pop. The strand is Grape Ape. Any info???


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 17, 2008)

wow lot of work im to lazy great job


----------



## HATCH (Aug 17, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Not one is popping in any of the different types. I don't have any time to take pics, but when I do I will drop you a line.
> 
> Normally it is taking 20 days for the roots to pop. The strand is Grape Ape. Any info???


Do You Know The Temp's????


----------



## HATCH (Aug 17, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> wow lot of work im to lazy great job


Believe Me,,,I'm Lazy To!!!,,,,,,,,But, When Your Plant's Are Burning Up????,,,,You Fine The Motivation!!!!,,,Thank's For Noticing,, I Thank It Turned At Pretty Slick!!!,Myself!!!!,,,,,,Later,HATCH


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn.......... Wish i could just make holes in the wall for exhaust 

Looking fucking pro


----------



## HATCH (Aug 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> Damn.......... Wish i could just make holes in the wall for exhaust
> 
> Looking fucking pro


Thank's For The Prop's!!!!

Is There Not A Access Hole To The Attic?????,,,,,,Replace It With A Piece Of Plywood, & Cut Your Exhaust Hole In The Plywood...


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 18, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Do You Know The Temp's????



I don't but when I put my finger in it feels cool, not warm. I will go buy a temp gauge. 

Peace-

P.S. I looked a few min ago and one is popping a root. Its the one without anything just 45* cut and horm.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, If One Has Popped,,,,,,,,,,,,,Then The Rest Will Follow Shortly!!!,,,????


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

Well the have been popping out and growing like crazy, I just cleaned out the res two days ago, still no nutes.


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

Here are some pics, they are older.


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

jkxhdjdlfjlkdjfldfj

new pics


----------



## HATCH (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet!!!!,,,,,,,,,Looking Good LoganSmith!!!!,,,,,So Which Method Do You Like The Best In Your Cloning???? Your Cloner Turned Out Nice!!!!,,,,,,I Think You Have Enough Mister's!!HEHEHEHE

Well, You Have A Great Garden Started!!!!,,,,,Best Of Luck,,,With Many More!!!


----------



## obie83 (Aug 25, 2008)

hey hatch i got all my stuff for my aero grow but i cant fig out how to run all four of my tubs off of on pump coulkd you give me some advice


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 25, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Sweet!!!!,,,,,,,,,Looking Good LoganSmith!!!!,,,,,So Which Method Do You Like The Best In Your Cloning???? Your Cloner Turned Out Nice!!!!,,,,,,I Think You Have Enough Mister's!!HEHEHEHE
> 
> Well, You Have A Great Garden Started!!!!,,,,,Best Of Luck,,,With Many More!!!



To be truthful I like the cut @ 45* and no plug, I can't tell if the hormones are making a diff. That is at the moment. I find that some of the plugs would stay to wet and the roots would die. Plus some of the organic plugs will fall apart and fall into the tub. This could lead to clogs later. 


I don't know you think 32 is enough???? lol. 
I went with more is better...


----------



## HATCH (Aug 25, 2008)

obie83 said:


> hey hatch i got all my stuff for my aero grow but i cant fig out how to run all four of my tubs off of on pump coulkd you give me some advice


Sure, Check Out These Pic's.......

OK, In The Pic's There Is Several Way's That I Have Set-Up Several Pod's At Ounce...The Best Way Is to Have A Sub-Floor To Set Pod's On, & Have Your Res. Underneath, Have Your Pump In The Res. Run The Main Water Line From There Up, This Is Where You Will need To Put The Filter, Then T Or 4-Way Off To The First Set Of POd's, Then Continue The Water Line From There On To The Next Set Of Pod's....Then Below The Sub-Floor, Run The Drain's Back To The Res.

Hope This Might Help???


----------



## HATCH (Aug 25, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> To be truthful I like the cut @ 45* and no plug, I can't tell if the hormones are making a diff. That is at the moment. I find that some of the plugs would stay to wet and the roots would die. Plus some of the organic plugs will fall apart and fall into the tub. This could lead to clogs later.
> 
> 
> I don't know you think 32 is enough???? lol.
> I went with more is better...


As long As The pump Can Carry Them, & Have A Good Mist????,,,,,,Your Good To Go!!!

I Think The Hormones & Root Stimulant's Help,, When I Clone A Start Getting Root's In Three Day's,,,So It Can't Hurt????,,,,,,But There Are Many Factor's That Come Into Play...

Hopefully On Your Next Cloning Batch, They Will Root Faster For Ya!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 26, 2008)

HATCH said:


> As long As The pump Can Carry Them, & Have A Good Mist????,,,,,,Your Good To Go!!!
> 
> I Think The Hormones & Root Stimulant's Help,, When I Clone A Start Getting Root's In Three Day's,,,So It Can't Hurt????,,,,,,But There Are Many Factor's That Come Into Play...
> 
> Hopefully On Your Next Cloning Batch, They Will Root Faster For Ya!!!


I know that some stains grow faster then others. And like you said other factors.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow what a complex set up how dose to work for you??it look's good..


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Wow what a complex set up how dose to work for you??it look's good..


It Work's Like A Fine Tuned Clock!!!,,,,,Just Add Water & Nut's!!!,,,,,,Change & Repeat Every 10-Day's!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I know that some stains grow faster then others. And like you said other factors.


See, See!!!~~~~


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 26, 2008)

HATCH said:


> See, See!!!~~~~


I hate to ask this because its is impersonal but what type of yields do you see from each cuttling/clone? I'm asking only to get an idea how many plants I will need to flower. Stupid question I know, to many var. between your stain and set-up....... then mine......


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I hate to ask this because its is impersonal but what type of yields do you see from each cuttling/clone? I'm asking only to get an idea how many plants I will need to flower. Stupid question I know, to many var. between your stain and set-up....... then mine......


Hey, Don't Hate To Ask Anything!!!,,,,,,,,I Don't Care,,,,,,

OK, With-Out Any Veg. Just Straight Flip After Rooting,,I Average 9 To 14 Gram's Each Clone Dried....If I Veg. For 3-Week's Or More I Can Average 21 To 28 Gram's Each Clone,,, I Have Had Some Clones Weigh Up To 56 Gram's Dried..

There Are Just To Many Variable's From Here To There????,,,,That's Why I Go Qauntity!!!!,,,,,,& Have More Chance's To Go Good!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 26, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Hey, Don't Hate To Ask Anything!!!,,,,,,,,I Don't Care,,,,,,
> 
> OK, With-Out Any Veg. Just Straight Flip After Rooting,,I Average 9 To 14 Gram's Each Clone Dried....If I Veg. For 3-Week's Or More I Can Average 21 To 28 Gram's Each Clone,,, I Have Had Some Clones Weigh Up To 56 Gram's Dried..
> 
> There Are Just To Many Variable's From Here To There????,,,,That's Why I Go Qauntity!!!!,,,,,,& Have More Chance's To Go Good!!!!



Thx, I was thinking 7-14g per. but hoping for more. we always do. . . 


I was making the round pipe (drain 4") system with 2" net pots. but after drilling the 2" holes and putting the net(test hole) in, the pot rocks and looks like water might pray out. Any ideas or anyone on the site that has done it this way? I looked for the square type but they didn't have any.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Thx, I was thinking 7-14g per. but hoping for more. we always do. . .
> 
> 
> I was making the round pipe (drain 4") system with 2" net pots. but after drilling the 2" holes and putting the net(test hole) in, the pot rocks and looks like water might pray out. Any ideas or anyone on the site that has done it this way? I looked for the square type but they didn't have any.


Ounce You Put A Neoprene In The Top Of The Basket, It Shouldn't Leak????,,,As Far As, Has Anyone Done It????,,,,,,,,I've Got Many, Many Top's With The 2" Hole's Drilled In Them, As Many Hole's As 40 in One Top,,& They Don't Leak....


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 26, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Ounce You Put A Neoprene In The Top Of The Basket, It Shouldn't Leak????,,,As Far As, Has Anyone Done It????,,,,,,,,I've Got Many, Many Top's With The 2" Hole's Drilled In Them, As Many Hole's As 40 in One Top,,& They Don't Leak....


Ok Ill button it up and let you know. 

Peace-


----------



## HATCH (Aug 27, 2008)

Here Is A Nother Way I Hooked Up A Cooltube,, This One Is Horizontal With A 10" 665cfm Dayton Axail On The End Pushing & A 95cfm. Active Air Pulling. I'm Also Using It For Extra Exhaust In This Grow Chamber. Temp's Have Been 78* To 82*,, I'll Take That!!!,,,,Way Better Then 89* To 97*!!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 27, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Ok Ill button it up and let you know.
> 
> Peace-




I went with the 4" square,fuc8 the round one. They suck and are not worth the hassle. 

4" x 4" x 5 = 14 site.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 27, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I went with the 4" square,fuc8 the round one. They suck and are not worth the hassle.
> 
> 4" x 4" x 5 = 14 site.


Well, Sorry You Were Having Trouble With Them, I Use A 2" Hole-Saw To Drill Them Out..But If The Square Work's For Ya, That's Great...Got Ant Pic's????


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 27, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Well, Sorry You Were Having Trouble With Them, I Use A 2" Hole-Saw To Drill Them Out..But If The Square Work's For Ya, That's Great...Got Ant Pic's????


I didn't mean to sound like a dick, I was having a bad day. Sorry---bud--=

Now that I have a little something in me I'm doing better. 

I just liked the square better.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 28, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I didn't mean to sound like a dick, I was having a bad day. Sorry---bud--=
> 
> Now that I have a little something in me I'm doing better.
> 
> I just liked the square better.


It's Cool, I Didn't Take It Wrong!!!But, I Went Back & Read, Are We Talking About The Same Thing????

Are You Talking About The Top's Of The Pod's Our You Talking About Drain's, Our SomeThing Totaly Different???

But, Sorry For The Bad Day!!!,,,We All Have Them!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 28, 2008)

HATCH said:


> It's Cool, I Didn't Take It Wrong!!!But, I Went Back & Read, Are We Talking About The Same Thing????
> 
> Are You Talking About The Top's Of The Pod's Our You Talking About Drain's, Our SomeThing Totaly Different???
> 
> But, Sorry For The Bad Day!!!,,,We All Have Them!!!


I'm talking about the a different system, like how Stink does it. I made the pod like you should me and I will be using this method for vegg, and the pvc 4" square fence post for flower. I have five feet to work with so I have a hole every 2" so 14 total. I will make two and tie them together so I will be able to have up to 28 plants, but I don't think I will have that many. 

I hope this made since. 

Peace- and pics to come


----------



## HATCH (Aug 28, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I'm talking about the a different system, like how Stink does it. I made the pod like you should me and I will be using this method for vegg, and the pvc 4" square fence post for flower. I have five feet to work with so I have a hole every 2" so 14 total. I will make two and tie them together so I will be able to have up to 28 plants, but I don't think I will have that many.
> 
> I hope this made since.
> 
> Peace- and pics to come


See, See Said The Blind Man!!!!,,,,I New Something Was Fishy!!!,,,,,Ya, That Sound's Good,,,,Hole-Saw Would Be The Best Bet On The Round Pot's,,,,How Did You Cut Out The Square's????,,,Guess I Would Have Drilled A Hole In The Corner, Big Enough For a Jig-Saw Blade, & Cut It Out With A Jig-Saw...That PVC In Pretty Thick.

But Now We Are On The Same Page!!,, Ya, Those Are Pretty Sweet, How StinkBud Has Them Set Up!!,,,


----------



## obie83 (Aug 29, 2008)

what's up hatch what's your opinion on grow tents. these would be a lot easier for my basment than buliding a small room in it.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 29, 2008)

obie83 said:


> what's up hatch what's your opinion on grow tents. these would be a lot easier for my basment than buliding a small room in it.


Personally, I Haven't Ever Been Around One,,,But I See Alot Of People Use Them With Great Success!!!!,,,,,Most Def, Run A Cooltube,, & Have Good Exchange Of Air,,,& I Don't See Why That Would Work Well For Ya!!!!

I'd Do Some Research,,,Awhile Back I Was Seeing People Having Trouble With One Brand???, ( I Can't Remember Which?? ), But They Were Killing Plant's, From Being Toxic!!????


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya it's hydrohut's and i have a brade new skin am not useing..it's never even been un ziped yet...


----------



## HATCH (Aug 29, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Ya it's hydrohut's and i have a brade new skin am not useing..it's never even been un ziped yet...


What Do They Say???,,,,,,Are They Going To Replace Or Refund????,,,,,They Damn Well Should!!!,,,,,Can't Really Believe They Got In People's Hand's With-Out Testing????,,Fuck If It's Toxic To Plant's,,What About People??????


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 30, 2008)

Ya they replaced it..i just ant uesing it i got it like 7 mounth;s ago..they said it fine but i dont know i have not used it yet..am not going to use it!!!


----------



## Dsntgrowpot (Aug 30, 2008)

Great fing grow room hatch Doing texas style


----------



## HATCH (Aug 30, 2008)

Dsntgrowpot said:


> Great fing grow room hatch Doing texas style


And You KnowThat's Right!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,That's Just The Way We Roll!!!!!,,,,,,,,Way Down E're In The South!!!!!!!!

Thank's For The Post & Hanging Out!!!


30"DDDDEEEEEZZZZZZ Or Better!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

HATCH said:


> And You KnowThat's Right!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,That's Just The Way We Roll!!!!!,,,,,,,,Way Down E're In The South!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank's For The Post & Hanging Out!!!
> 
> ...



Now that is just recockuless........


----------



## HATCH (Sep 2, 2008)

I Got Another Cooltube Installed!!!!,,Think This One Is My Best One Yet!!!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

what up hatch just stoppn by 2 c how things r going 
great job on the cooltube everything still lookin great
keep up the good work 

also what did u build that out of


----------



## HATCH (Sep 2, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> what up hatch just stoppn by 2 c how things r going
> great job on the cooltube everything still lookin great
> keep up the good work
> 
> also what did u build that out of


Well, Thank's For Coming By!!!!,,,,,,Ya The Cooltube's Are Really Helping OUt!!!!

They Are Store Bought, Just 6" Cooltube's, I Got Them At The Local Hydro Store....


----------



## obie83 (Sep 3, 2008)

damn look at those lips


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

yep no prob
i just bought a vented hood and i cant wait 2 install mine 
i guess i have been smoking 2 much and got lazy 
its allgood tho 
looking at ur shit is makin me want 2 go install it now lol
looks very nice 


HATCH said:


> Well, Thank's For Coming By!!!!,,,,,,Ya The Cooltube's Are Really Helping OUt!!!!
> 
> They Are Store Bought, Just 6" Cooltube's, I Got Them At The Local Hydro Store....


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> yep no prob
> i just bought a vented hood and i cant wait 2 install mine
> i guess i have been smoking 2 much and got lazy
> its allgood tho
> ...


Well, Get Your Ass To Work!!!!,,LOL,,,,Smoke'n Alway's Get's Me Going!!!!,,,,Then Going & Checking On The Chamber's Really Get's Me Going!!!,,,I'm Sure You Will Get-'er-Done In Due Time????,,,,,,,Just Think How Much Yoiur Plant's Will Love Ya!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

obie83 said:


> damn look at those lips


Heard That!!!!,,,,,Look At Those Big-Ass-Tit's!!!!!,,,,,,I Could Maul Them Purty Thing's For Week's!!!!HEHEHE


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

u r right 
good news i just took it out of the box and put it togather 
now step 2. smoke some step.3 getting back 2 work step 4. take a break & somke some more 
hell u got my lazy ass workin lol


HATCH said:


> Well, Get Your Ass To Work!!!!,,LOL,,,,Smoke'n Alway's Get's Me Going!!!!,,,,Then Going & Checking On The Chamber's Really Get's Me Going!!!,,,I'm Sure You Will Get-'er-Done In Due Time????,,,,,,,Just Think How Much Yoiur Plant's Will Love Ya!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> u r right
> good news i just took it out of the box and put it togather
> now step 2. smoke some step.3 getting back 2 work step 4. take a break & somke some more
> hell u got my lazy ass workin lol


Well, That Progress!!!,,,,,,,Don't Hurt Yourself!!!!!!,,,LOL,,,LOL,,,,


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

i dont know man 
my back is starting 2 hurt
i might call 911


HATCH said:


> Well, That Progress!!!,,,,,,,Don't Hurt Yourself!!!!!!,,,LOL,,,LOL,,,,


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> i dont know man
> my back is starting 2 hurt
> i might call 911


Damn It Jim!!!!!,,,,,Geuss Draging It Out Of The Box,,,Got The Best Of You For Today!!!!!,,,,,Ya, You Better Retreat To Just Bonging For The Rest Of The Night!!!!,,,LOL,,,& Give It Another Go At A Later Date!!!!EH!!!!,,,Hope You Are OK To Load Bong-Hit's?????


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

dam i need 2 get pics up i just scard 
u know what i am saying 


HATCH said:


> Damn It Jim!!!!!,,,,,Geuss Draging It Out Of The Box,,,Got The Best Of You For Today!!!!!,,,,,Ya, You Better Retreat To Just Bonging For The Rest Of The Night!!!!,,,LOL,,,& Give It Another Go At A Later Date!!!!EH!!!!,,,Hope You Are OK To Load Bong-Hit's?????


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

o ya it did let me rep+u again


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> dam i need 2 get pics up i just scard
> u know what i am saying


Ya I Here Ya!!!,,,,,,,Think It Out, & Do It Right The First Time, For Sure!!!!Ya Get Some Pic.'s Up So We Can See What Your Working With!!!


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

Hell, Guess I Don't Spread It Around Enough????,,,It Won't Let Me Rep. You Back Yet!!!!!,,,,Just wonder How Many It take's????,,,I Rep. Peep's All The Time!!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

i took them off


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

after u c them i am going 2 take them off 
this is my first time posting pics


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> after u c them i am going 2 take them off
> this is my first time posting pics


Damn Bro, They Didn't Show For Me????,,,Just A Box With Red x,,,,Can You See Them????


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

im going 2 try and fix it 1 sec i shit froz up


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

See, See Said The Blind Man!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

i can c them now how bout u


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> i can c them now how bout u


No~~~Damn It!!!,,I Did A Refresh Twice Even??????,,,,,I Would Like To See Them,,,But If Your Not Comfortalbe With Them On Here????,,That's Cool To!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

i going to try 2 pm them 2 u


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

i think ur pm r off


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

i tried 2 send it i hope it works http://webmail.aol.com/38575/aol/en-us/Mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.19165390&folder=Inbox&partId=1


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

PM Me Now That I Put You As A Contact?????


----------



## LoganSmith (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm done.......


----------



## HATCH (Sep 3, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I'm done.......


????,,,As In?????


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

I KNOW RIGHT SOUNDS LIKE HE BEEN DOING A LOT OF THIS 


HATCH said:


> ????,,,As In?????


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 3, 2009)

hatch

have you seen this setup before? 

you are good with making setups and obviously like doing it like every1 that does it? hehe


1/2 pvc some t's elbows u know , then mister setup 1/2 pvc to misters setup i seen has huge misters thats still a thinking process

all i got to even start to make a black bin like that is a 4width,8ftlong(i think) flood table i got 2 lol if i could cut it up i would?!! any ideas on how i could start building a setup like that first pic?


----------



## HATCH (Jan 4, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> hatch
> 
> have you seen this setup before?
> 
> ...


 
OH Ya, I Have Seen Them, There Are Abunch Of Them At The Font Of This Thread.
& You Know I Have Some Idea's, Can You Post Some Pic.'s Of All The Stuff You Have To Work With, Space Size Ect.,,& Hell Ya I Will Come Up With Something For Ya!!!EH!!!
Check You Later`:`Hatch`:`


----------



## panhead (Jan 4, 2009)

Havent checked in on ya in a while so i figured i'd stop by & see what your creating now.

As usual its lookin good.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 4, 2009)

panhead said:


> Havent checked in on ya in a while so i figured i'd stop by & see what your creating now.
> 
> As usual its lookin good.


Yes, It Has Been A Long Time!!!EH!!!,, Glad To ee You Come Through,, Alway's A Pleasure.
Last I Was In Your Thread, The Light Mover' Were A Great Add To Your Room's!!!,, Very Glad That Worked Good For Ya.,,I Alway's Try To Stay Current..

Cheers~`:`Hatch`:`


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 4, 2009)

nice been looking for someone, i got quite a bit of info ,

ill check back on your thread


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 4, 2009)

info i found:::::::I think i know they use 3 Antelco sprayers and the plumbing is simply PVC hooked up to a 250gph magnetic drive pump

(also sell bins for 150 i read on this site!,but are pricks when you call? lol)
Size:
24"wide x 46"Long x 12" or 24" High
Reservoir Capacity - 20 Gallons

pvc t's and elbows probly 1/2 pvc not sure.

well thats what i got, pretty damn good info if u wanna ask me 

and videos on youtube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pics are from video, i think id be happy just making 1 of the bins not 3 like his dvd he has.

anyways coo

later

HFGD~


----------



## HATCH (Jan 5, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> info i found:::::::I think i know they use 3 Antelco sprayers and the plumbing is simply PVC hooked up to a 250gph magnetic drive pump
> 
> (also sell bins for 150 i read on this site!,but are pricks when you call? lol)
> Size:
> ...


OK, Can You Give Me The Link To The Vid. On YouTube??

Those Look Like DWC (Deep Water Culture) System's??, Aero-System Will Have Two Separate Bin's, One For The Plant's & Root's, & Another For The Res. & Pump. We Need To Pen Point Which System You Are After.


----------



## panhead (Jan 5, 2009)

HATCH said:


> Yes, It Has Been A Long Time!!!EH!!!,, Glad To ee You Come Through,, Alway's A Pleasure.
> Last I Was In Your Thread, The Light Mover' Were A Great Add To Your Room's!!!,, Very Glad That Worked Good For Ya.,,I Alway's Try To Stay Current..
> 
> Cheers~`:`Hatch`:`


Yup i remember,the light movers were one of the best investments ive made to date,i messed up my 1st grow with them,stretched the hell out of the plants,once i got past the learning curve with them they paid off pretty well,not so much in increased floor space but in overall yeild from better max penetration to all areas.

The next step for me is to get off my ass & get the flood & drain table up & running,i have so many other fish frying allready that its hard to find the time but i will get to it.

Im sure i'll be back here once i get that table up,it'll be like starting all over again & learning from scratch,well allmost


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 5, 2009)

those are mister systems, aero is just roots in air? 

they are misted with misters the roots.

ok brb


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 5, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/144553-see-more-buds-youtube.html


----------



## HATCH (Jan 7, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> those are mister systems, aero is just roots in air?
> 
> they are misted with misters the roots.
> 
> ok brb


Yes, Aero-Is Just Root's In Air, Correct.

In That Video, When He Lift's Up That Mat To Show The Root's, Yes Thetre Are Mister's In There, But Do you See All That Water in The Bin???That Is DWC (Deep Water Culture).
Check This Out, This Is One Of My Aeroponic Pod's, As You Can See The Root's Get Misted & Then Drain To The Bottom Of The Pod, Where There Is A Drain That Goes To The Res. Below.




We Can Biuld Either One, Just Need To Know Which Your After.

P.S.That Was Just A Shot I Had. If You Want To See The Root's Of A Mature Plant?? I Can Take A New One.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 7, 2009)

HATCH, i sent you a PM but ya logged off right as i sent it. No worries. I had a few questions in there for ya.

After looking through the whole thread, how would you feel about assisting me in building a micro aeroponics system? It should fit in my closet thats 2ft wide and a little over a foot deep. This wont be for a few months (assembly that is) but i would love to pick up supplies when I can spare the cash (just finishing up building my indoor soil cab and starting to prep for the outdoor season)

I think this will be fun and a great learning experience. Keep in mind I only need it to hold 4-5 plants. Micro-Aero. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## HATCH (Jan 7, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> HATCH, i sent you a PM but ya logged off right as i sent it. No worries. I had a few questions in there for ya.
> 
> After looking through the whole thread, how would you feel about assisting me in building a micro aeroponics system? It should fit in my closet thats 2ft wide and a little over a foot deep. This wont be for a few months (assembly that is) but i would love to pick up supplies when I can spare the cash (just finishing up building my indoor soil cab and starting to prep for the outdoor season)
> 
> I think this will be fun and a great learning experience. Keep in mind I only need it to hold 4-5 plants. Micro-Aero. Sounds like a blast!


Hey What's Up!!,,Check Your PM., & See What Else You Need???
You Said Something About Bigger Pot's?? You Really Don't Need Bigger Pot's Then The 2", & I Have Learned You Don't Even Want Any Medium At All With Aeroponics, Just A Basket & Neoprene. I Used To Use The Rapid Starter Plug's, & I Have Lost alot Of Plant's To Root Rot, & It Was The Plug's That Were Holding To Much Water & Never Drying That Was The Cause, So I Started Just Cloning With The Basket & Neoprene, And The Root's Breath, & Dry Better Between Feeding's.
What Kind of Light Are You Thinking About??


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 7, 2009)

I was thinking of using a 2' 4bulb high-output t5 fixture. I was thinking of doing 12/12 from seed using the bloom bulbs but im not even sure if you can start seeds in something like this? Are these made for clones or can you plant directly?

As I stated before this is just for fun and its gonna be in a small space so only 4 plants will probably be grown. And those would be lowryders most likely. In that case I would run 20/4. Height is obviously a concern for me too, and i figure if I use T5's I can save a lot of space and not have to worry about heat as much.

Is there a point in time where i can transfer the seedlings to soil if needed? I thought once the roots get about an inch its safe to transfer. I don't know much about these systems so im hear to learn and collaberate!


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 7, 2009)

ya the rez ?

but theres a mister system to?

thats pretty clever?

lol dwc with nutes , whats the difference with aero then?

thats confuses me


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 7, 2009)

aero is roots misted, with rez correct?


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 7, 2009)

dwc is interesting enough i thought it was easier, ill try it first but not if its hard to hook up that looks easy.

i like the seemorebuds setup looks easy.

nice mister setup,

where u get misters from?


----------



## HATCH (Jan 8, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> I was thinking of using a 2' 4bulb high-output t5 fixture. I was thinking of doing 12/12 from seed using the bloom bulbs but im not even sure if you can start seeds in something like this? Are these made for clones or can you plant directly?
> 
> As I stated before this is just for fun and its gonna be in a small space so only 4 plants will probably be grown. And those would be lowryders most likely. In that case I would run 20/4. Height is obviously a concern for me too, and i figure if I use T5's I can save a lot of space and not have to worry about heat as much.
> 
> Is there a point in time where i can transfer the seedlings to soil if needed? I thought once the roots get about an inch its safe to transfer. I don't know much about these systems so im hear to learn and collaberate!


 
Ok Let See, The T5's Will Be Ok, But Won't Grow You A Very Nice Bud, I Would Maybe Look Into A 250w HPS, You Wil, Get Alot Better Result's, & They Cost Wise & Heat Wise Would Be About The Same.
About 12/12 From Seed??? I Would Get Them Up Good & Go From There.
You Germinate The Seed's First, Then Put Them Root Down, Leaves Up In The Neoprene Collars, & Your Good To Go. You Could Use The Starter Plugs To Start The Seed's In, Till You Get The Hang Of It??
Ya, At Any Time You Could Put Them In Soil.

Well, Can't WaitTo See You Getting Some Of This Stuff Together!!EH!!


----------



## HATCH (Jan 8, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> ya the rez ?
> 
> but theres a mister system to?
> 
> ...


Yes There System & A System We Come Up With For You Will Have Misters.
DWC-The Root's Are Misted & Oxygenated & The Longer Root Are Submerged In Water. So Everything Is In One Res.
Aeroponics-The Root's Are Misted & The Extra Solution Drain's Down Into A Seperate Rez. And The Root's Just Suspend In The Air In The Top Pod That Does Not Hold Water.



havefungodumb said:


> aero is roots misted, with rez correct?


Yes.



havefungodumb said:


> dwc is interesting enough i thought it was easier, ill try it first but not if its hard to hook up that looks easy.
> 
> i like the seemorebuds setup looks easy.
> 
> ...


Yes DWC Is Easy To Hook Up & Run.
Yes, They Have A Nice Set Up.
And Thank You, My Mister Systyem Is Easy As Well.
You Can Get The Misters At Lowes Or Home Depot., You Can Get Everything You Need Just About There.
Well, What Do You Think??? You Ready To Get Started??


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 10, 2009)

first im going to finish my setup, i need misters for pvc,pvc fence post or 4inch pvc , 

and im ready to go! check my thread! connecting 1/2 pvc i got a pic on page 3.

im almost done! im trying to update it!

i think i got some old hydro ferts to  pics i just posted.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 10, 2009)

im ready to go man aqua mist i wanna see it done, big misters i like that style!!!!!

home depot has 360 spray but no many holes 7-8..


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 11, 2009)

panhead said:


> A Anechoic Chamber is used in high performance speaker design to eleminate any chance of room reflections,there are only a handfull world wide as they are seriously expensive to build.
> 
> Here is what one looks like.


I've been in a couple of those before also. The chicken wire floors are freaky. I could hear my own heart beat in there. 
How crazy would it be to smoke in one of those rooms?!?!?!


----------



## HATCH (Jan 12, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> first im going to finish my setup, i need misters for pvc,pvc fence post or 4inch pvc ,
> 
> and im ready to go! check my thread! connecting 1/2 pvc i got a pic on page 3.
> 
> ...





havefungodumb said:


> im ready to go man aqua mist i wanna see it done, big misters i like that style!!!!!
> 
> home depot has 360 spray but no many holes 7-8..


 Sound's Great, I Went & Checked Out What You Are Up To, You Are Doing A Great Job,I See You Are Going Stinkbud Style, He Has Had Great Result's & I Wish You The Same!!!
Cheers`;`Hatch;`


----------



## HATCH (Jan 12, 2009)

flamdrags420 said:


> I've been in a couple of those before also. The chicken wire floors are freaky. I could hear my own heart beat in there.
> How crazy would it be to smoke in one of those rooms?!?!?!


Ya, That Thing Is Crazy!!!EH

Cheer's`;`Hatch`;`


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jan 12, 2009)

flamdrags420 said:


> I've been in a couple of those before also. The chicken wire floors are freaky. I could hear my own heart beat in there.
> How crazy would it be to smoke in one of those rooms?!?!?!


those rooms look they really aren't good for maximizing sq footage, lol.


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Hatch what's going on? 
Long time, hope everything is going well. 
I had a bit of b.s. that last time we talked but now everything is back on track so to speak. 
Peace-


----------



## HATCH (Feb 11, 2009)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey Hatch what's going on?
> Long time, hope everything is going well.
> I had a bit of b.s. that last time we talked but now everything is back on track so to speak.
> Peace-


LoganSmith,

Hey What's UP!!,,Glad To Hear You Are Back On Track, Me I Haven't Missed A Beat..Just Haven't Been Around Here, Been Spending Most Of My Time At GreenPassion.Org, There Is Alot Of Older Grower's There & Thing's Run Real Smooth.

But Anyway, Nice To Hear From Ya, Happy Smoke'n.

Cheers`;`Hatch`;`


----------



## baibulgar (Jul 29, 2010)

Woow bro !!!!!
I have been reading all day long , and i'm at page 17 . Been planning this for bout a month , but just NOW things are starting to clear up . I have almost everything to start ... just waiting for some pots to arrive from Western Europe . Here in Bulgaria where i'm from there are not many things to buy at the shops . So i order everything from Germany Including the 2' net pots ( imagine that ) . 
I would love to build one Aero system like Yours with 12 or 15 holes .
Still somewhere in the thread a guy said his head hurts from Info ... Mine can still not take it !
Peace and BIG UP from Bulgaria bro , Keep up the Good Work ...


----------



## HATCH (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Bro, Take Your Time & Do It Right The First Time & It Will Bring You Awesome Results For Many Years To Come..

If You Get Confused Or Need Help Just Holler, Check Ya Later, Hatch


----------

